# eyes down for a full house reading challenge thread 2021



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2020)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0001 on 1 january 2021, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2021 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2021 and the very end of 2021***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up this thread'll be the one to post your read books on for 2021, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam.
** read in this case means completed.
*** the very end of 2021 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 20201_

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## chilango (Dec 24, 2020)

Doesn't look like I'm going to hit target of 100 for 2020, though I've given it a good go.

Will likely read less next year as the bulk of my literature review is done.

So going for a modest 50+ in 2021.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 24, 2020)

My target was 50 for 2020 which I did meet, but I'm going to go for 45 in 2021 as I want to read some longer ones and I think my higher target this year steered me towards shorter books.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2020)

Smashed through my grand target of 26 in 2020. (I'm bullshitting, of course.)

I'll aim for 35 in 2021.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 26, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> My target was 50 for 2020 which I did meet, but I'm going to go for 45 in 2021 as I want to read some longer ones and I think my higher target this year steered me towards shorter books.


Same here. I only just squeezed in my 50 by throwing a few short ones in near the end, So I'll drop down to 45 this year. Even though I've had more free time this year I've read a lot less. Too much dicking about on here I think is my problem


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2020)

You'd think spending all that time at home would mean reading more books, I've only read about half my normal amount this year . Need to up my game next near


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2020)

I can’t give you a list as my mild adhd ensures I jump from theme to them on a whim. I will do over one a week easy


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm going to go for 50 again this year. Like other posters I only just made the number this year but I did have some quite long periods when I just couldn't focus on reading. Hopefully will be better this year (and have discovered that I like non fiction audiobooks!)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2020)

Didn't get anywhere near my target this year, for all sorts of reasons, so I'm not going to set one for next year and will simply list what I've read on this thread.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 28, 2020)

I was doing well this year until I started studying full time and gave up recording all the dreary textbooks I chewed through. Also I managed to read only about four or five books for their own sake in the last third of the year.

I will try a modest target of 24 this year, not including academic stuff, to encourage me to get back to reading reationally.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2020)

Didn't reach my target this year (61/70) so I'm going to go for more realistic 52 in 2021.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 30, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> My target was 50 for 2020 which I did meet, but I'm going to go for 45 in 2021 as I want to read some longer ones and I think my higher target this year steered me towards shorter books.


Exactly this but was 36 this year and I met, but will be 24 next year. 
Have a thousand pager on the go at the moment and want to read a few more next year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Exactly this but was 36 this year and I met, but will be 24 next year.
> Have a thousand pager on the go at the moment and want to read a few more next year


Crack on with that so you can finish it early in the new year


----------



## Me76 (Jan 1, 2021)

Finished my book this morning and was about to add it to the last thread and then remembered.  

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins


----------



## braindancer (Jan 1, 2021)

The number of books I'll read this year will be hugely affected by whether I have to start commuting to London again or continue working from home.  I think I'll hedge my bets and go for a modest 20.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 1, 2021)

I think I might have read one or two books in 2020, plus a half finished one.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2021)

Please count me in. I met my target of 60 by the skin of my teeth but a lot were short kids’ books, my comfort reads. Will go for 50 this year.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2021)

Also I have a question. If you are reading a series, like the Avignon quincunx, do you count each book separately? I’m currently on Monsieur, the first one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2021)

pennimania said:


> Also I have a question. If you are reading a series, like the Avignon quincunx, do you count each book separately? I’m currently on Monsieur, the first one.


it depends, you can count each volume of a multivolume work eg fellowship of the ring, two towers, return of the king, or as one (lord of the rings). Up to you. Entirely happy to see you count each book.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2021)

1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)


----------



## JimW (Jan 1, 2021)

Pah, I sometimes read my daughter three books on the same evening. Admittedly some of those we've read dozens of times before.
I'm hoping for fifty plus at least, have found a great source for hookey ebooks so am brushing up on my history mostly but have some lit thrown in. Currently reading Bruce Cumings' The Korean War: A History and Emperor Wu Zhao and Her Pantheon of Devis, Divinities, and Dynastic Mothers by N. Henry Rothschild


----------



## yield (Jan 1, 2021)

Going for 10-19 again this year. Only managed ten in 2020 as two of the books took me months.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 1, 2021)

pennimania said:


> Also I have a question. If you are reading a series, like the Avignon quincunx, do you count each book separately? I’m currently on Monsieur, the first one.


I would (and have) count them as one each.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 1, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 2, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ve put mysell down for 100, got 89 last year 

having said that I’ve just finished

1.Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stuart

I had to finish it today so it didn’t fuck up another day of my life reading it

Put me right off reading


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jan 3, 2021)

At the moment it feels like I may never read another book in full again... but I'm going to say 20 for 2021. Hopefully, this will include those bought but unread in 2020.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm going to go for twenty as I'm always setting myself up for failure!

1/20 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney. Not really a surprise, given how much I enjoyed Normal People, but I really liked this.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 4, 2021)

I fell short of my total in 2020 - 43/50. Not sure what 2021 will bring reading-wise, aside from a few books and graphic novels I'd really like to read, so I will keep it light at 25 and see where I go from there.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 4, 2021)

I've never counted before, but I read a fair bit so going for 50. Already read so far.

1. Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stuart. Bloody depressing! But very good, I can't stop thinking about it.
2. A Spot of Folly, Ruth Rendell


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 4, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence


----------



## MsHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt


----------



## nogojones (Jan 4, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2021)

*1/50: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu*

I probably read this last year too. But I've read it again. I suspect not for the last time either. It's quite dense.


----------



## JimW (Jan 5, 2021)

Rattling through them at the moment, combination of lockdown and having some that are background reading to work but worth reading the whole, hence my next two:

3. The Shaman and the Heresiarch: A New Interpretation of the Li sao - Gopal Sukhu
4. The Five "Confucian" Classics - Michael Nylan


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 5, 2021)

1. Shuggie Bain. Douglas Stuart

fucking harrowing


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2021)

Annoyingly I'm reading lots of chapters at the moment which don't count.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 5, 2021)

I think I probably got pretty close to my target last year of 100 books. 
I read very fast, but don't always keep a note of what I've been reading, which will be a mixture of work-related topics and relaxation / escapism. 
If I included serious periodicals & less substantial magazines I could get to a really silly total of things read.

What I've got on the go at the moment : from 01 January 2021. (and excluding a couple of books hanging over from last year)

1) Isle of Man Railways by JIC Boyd (1967) - historical research (taken with a pinch of salt, at times) - still underway & hard work
2) Things Fall Apart by Ward & Dilmore [pt1 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
3) Vale of Rheidol Railway by P Johnson - just started ...
4) The Centre Cannot Hold by MW Barr [pt2 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
5) Shadows of the Indignant by D Galanter [pt3 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway

----
tbc


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2021)

*1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 5, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism 

Barely counts cos I read most of it in 2020, but finally finished it today. Interesting book, very clever but maybe I didn't like it quite as much as I was expecting. Some strange switches between a fairly academic style and poetry, and I was a bit taken aback by some of the positive references to Frank Wilderson and afro-pessmism, which I tend to write off as being pure clown shit. Also the last full book I read in 2020 was the Cafiero Compendium of Capital, so now I feel like it's definitely time to read something that's not a deep analysis of capitalism. 
Next up: Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality. If this book about BPD starts going on about Luxemburg's critique of Marx's views on primitive accumulation then I'm gonna kick off.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 6, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence

*2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age*

ETA as recommended by Me76  on the 2020 thread. Really enjoyed this,  cheers


----------



## Winot (Jan 7, 2021)

*1/29: Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag*


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I think I probably got pretty close to my target last year of 100 books.
> I read very fast, but don't always keep a note of what I've been reading, which will be a mixture of work-related topics and relaxation / escapism.
> If I included serious periodicals & less substantial magazines I could get to a really silly total of things read.
> 
> What I've got on the go at the moment : from 01 January 2021. (and excluding a couple of books hanging over from last year)


1) Isle of Man Railways by JIC Boyd (1967) - historical research (taken with a pinch of salt, at times) - still underway & hard work
2) Things Fall Apart by Ward & Dilmore [pt1 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
3) Vale of Rheidol Railway by P Johnson - just started ...
4) The Centre Cannot Hold by MW Barr [pt2 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
5) Shadows of the Indignant by D Galanter [pt3 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 4/1/21 finished 6/1/21
6) The Darkness Drops Again by CL Bennett [pt4 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 6/1/21


----------



## braindancer (Jan 9, 2021)

1/20? The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 9, 2021)

1/50 The Map and the Territory by Michel Houellebecq

The first book I've read by Houellebecq, intending to read more.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 9, 2021)

*1/30 Rebecca Binns (ed.) - They've Taken Our Ghettos: A Punk History of Woodberry Down Estate*

Woodberry Down is a big estate in the extreme North West corner of Hackney by Manor House tube station. This is a real mixed bag of photots, cartoons and memoirs that went along with an exhibition a few years ago that I didn't make it to. A couple of very good accounts of drunken punk squat parties and an especially funny account of a couple of squatters getting arrested at the big confrontation with Blood & Honour at Hyde Park in 1989. But also things are probably too general like going to Stonehenge etc. Focus is very late 80s and very early 90s. Doesn't really do what the title says but entertaining nevertheless. Available from Active Distribution, of course.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)*


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2021)

1/50: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu

*2/50: 84k - Claire North*
Fantastic, best fiction I've read for ages,  for the first few hundred pages, but started to drag a little towards the end.*
*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 10, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow. Undemanding, blockbusting, entertaining thriller. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 10, 2021)

1/52 Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
2/52 Natalie Haynes - Pandora's Jar: Women in the Greek Myths. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## hattie (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm so proud of reading a target busting FIVE books last year!

So I'm going to challenge myself this year and aim for 15 (not inc audiobooks)

First one was half read last year but I believe it counts:

1/15 The Flying Troutmans - Miriam Toews


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 11, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 1) Isle of Man Railways by JIC Boyd (1967) - historical research (taken with a pinch of salt, at times) - still underway & hard work
> 2) Things Fall Apart by Ward & Dilmore [pt1 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
> 3) Vale of Rheidol Railway by P Johnson - just started ...
> 4) The Centre Cannot Hold by MW Barr [pt2 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] finished
> ...


7) The Blood-dimmed Tide by H Weinstein [pt5 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 9/1/21 finished 10/1/21
8) Its Hour Come Round by MW Bonanno [pt6 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 10/1/21


----------



## nogojones (Jan 11, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism

*2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained*

I guess I could count the Ubu plays as three books, but they're all in one volume and only short so I'd just be lying to myself


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 13, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)

*3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 13, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age

*3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street*


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism 
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality. 

Probably worth a read if you want to know more about BPD? I was a bit wary of reading a book about psychology from 1989 because I imagine understandings have improved or at least changed in the past 30 years, but it seemed fairly sound to my non-expert eye, although you'd probably want to phrase some of the bits about sexuality differently now. Has a chapter on "The Borderline Society" which is interesting if you want to speculate about whether/how far it's neoliberalism what dunnit. Now having a short break from books to read the Stormy Petrel next, which isn't actually a book but feels not far off book length.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2021)

doublepostnevermind


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 7) The Blood-dimmed Tide by H Weinstein [pt5 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 9/1/21 finished 10/1/21
> 8) Its Hour Come Round by MW Bonanno [pt6 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 10/1/21


Several times recently, I've done something other than read to relax (I've been revisiting some superfiendish suduko, with varying levels of success) ...
8) Its Hour Come Round by MW Bonanno [pt6 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 10/1/21 finished 12/1/21
or the reading sessions have been relatively shortened by other demands on my time ...
9) Homecoming by Christine Golden (13/1/21) last read these two about three years ago, so rather a quick read through
10) The Farther Shore by Christine Golden (14/1/21) [sequel to 9] finished 13/1/21

e2a
11) Strangers from the Sky by MW Bonanno (underway 14/1/21)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 16, 2021)

2/30 Hari Kunzru - Red Pill

Interesting take on the rise of the alt-right through the eyes of a niche arty liberal writer. Great deviation in the middle into the East German punk scene vs the Stasi.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2021)

Not setting myself any 'lots of 500 page bastards' challenge this year: I did that last year and then there was this distracting pandemic thing. Apparently that's still knocking around but I've aimed high at 60-69 anyway. We'll see what happens.

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive

No. 2 is already setting the bar high.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze



If you asked me which rock star I would least want to read a memoir by, I think he might be second only to Geddy Lee from Rush


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Several times recently, I've done something other than read to relax (I've been revisiting some superfiendish suduko, with varying levels of success) ...
> 8) Its Hour Come Round by MW Bonanno [pt6 of 6 - Mere Anarchy] underway 10/1/21 finished 12/1/21
> or the reading sessions have been relatively shortened by other demands on my time ...
> 9) Homecoming by Christine Golden (13/1/21) last read these two about three years ago, so rather a quick read through
> ...


I'm deliberately excluding the mountain of periodicals I get through ...

12) Master & Commander by P O'Brian (underway 18/1/21)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 18, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> If you asked me which rock star I would least want to read a memoir by, I think he might be second only to Geddy Lee from Rush



It’s a surprisingly good read. Yes, he’s a bit of a knobhead - no getting round it. He’s much less wild than he think he is too.

But, the sections on post punk Liverpool and, of course, the fractious Sisters era were a must read nostalgia wallow for me. Highly recommended. Probably won’t buy volume 2 which will be The Mission years mind..


----------



## MBV (Jan 18, 2021)

Going to go for 12...

1. Slade House - David Mitchell (almost finished)


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 18, 2021)

dfm said:


> Going to go for 12...
> 
> 1. Slade House - David Mitchell (almost finished)


I like David Mitchell a lot but haven't read this one. How did you find it?


----------



## MBV (Jan 18, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> I like David Mitchell a lot but haven't read this one. How did you find it?



So so but that's because I don't enjoy supernatural stuff (it was a present)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities 
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels 
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2021)

nogojones said:


> 1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism



Looks interesting!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2/30 Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
> 
> Interesting take on the rise of the alt-right through the eyes of a niche arty liberal writer. Great deviation in the middle into the East German punk scene vs the Stasi.



On my list!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump

*4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 19, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley

2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2021)

1. Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stuart. Bloody depressing! But very good, I can't stop thinking about it.
 2. A Spot of Folly, Ruth Rendell

3. Asta's Book Ruth Rendell


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 19, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s a surprisingly good read. Yes, he’s a bit of a knobhead - no getting round it. He’s much less wild than he think he is too.
> 
> But, the sections on post punk Liverpool and, of course, the fractious Sisters era were a must read nostalgia wallow for me. Highly recommended. Probably won’t buy volume 2 which will be The Mission years mind..



Fair enough. I concede that liking an artist or their work doesn't necessarily mean you'll like their memoir - I've read plenty of rubbish by people I admire.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2021)

First lot of this year:

1 - Never Again: Rock Against Racism and the Anti-Nazi League, 1976-1982 - David Renton
2 - Threats to Democracy: The Radical Right in Italy after the War -  Franco Ferraresi
3 - The Hitler Conspiracies The Third Reich and the Paranoid Imagination - Richard J. Evans
4 - The Weapon of Organization: Mario Tronti’s Political Revolution in Marxism  - Mario Tronti, Edited and Translated by Andrew Anastasi 
5 - Beaten But Not Defeated: Siegfried Moos - A German anti-Nazi who settled in Britain -  Merilyn Moos
6 - Fascists Among Us: Online hate and the Christchurch massacre - Jeff Sparrow


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 19, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2021)

What are the rules if you abandon a book. I assume you don't count it? I am half way through Peter Carey's Amnesia and I hate it. So disappointing, he used to be so good. If anyone else has read it should I persist?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow

*2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson. Excellent literary thriller*


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 19, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson. Excellent literary thriller



Sounds like perfect lockdown reading, I've added it to my list.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 20, 2021)

3/4 The One From The Other - Philip Kerr


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 20, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> 1.Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stuart
> I had to finish it today so it didn’t fuck up another day of my life reading it
> Put me right off reading



ffs, I have a copy on my pile, I thought this was universally loved?

Anyway, As I haven't started reading this year I'm going for 30-39 (nearer 30 I reckon)
a mix of paper and kindle, fiction and non


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 20, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> ffs, I have a copy on my pile, I thought this was universally loved?
> 
> Anyway, As I haven't started reading this year I'm going for 30-39 (nearer 30 I reckon)
> a mix of paper and kindle, fiction and non



it’s an amazing heart tugging read but all most too much for me at the minute 

I seem to be in a bit of a “heart rending memoirs of LGBT and poverty versus religion” rut at the minute

amazons algorithms keep seeing me off.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 20, 2021)

1. Shuggie Bain. Douglas Stuart
*2. Nell, a disorderly woman Nell McCafferty 
3. Foundation, Isaac Asimov *


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 20, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
> 2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
> 3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism


Oh, Jackie Wang snap! What did you make of it? I think I felt a bit lukewarm about it just after finishing, but the final section has really stuck in my head. I think I liked the poetic bits more than the academic bits, but mostly I just wish more of the book had been somewhere in the middle ground between the two? Also I remember hating Primitive Rebels back in the day, been around a decade since I read it though.


butchersapron said:


> First lot of this year:


Fucking hell, it's only been 2021 for about a week. Is the Talia Lavin Culture Warlords book on your to-read list? Do you, or anyone else, reckon it'll be worthwhile?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, Jackie Wang snap! What did you make of it? I think I felt a bit lukewarm about it just after finishing, but the final section has really stuck in my head. I think I liked the poetic bits more than the academic bits, but mostly I just wish more of the book had been somewhere in the middle ground between the two? Also I remember hating Primitive Rebels back in the day, been around a decade since I read it though.
> 
> Fucking hell, it's only been 2021 for about a week. Is the Talia Lavin Culture Warlords book on your to-read list? Do you, or anyone else, reckon it'll be worthwhile?


Read it last year, didn't think much of it tbh Couldn't stand the style and the content was terribly shallow.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 20, 2021)

Fair enough, probably won't make a priority out of reading that one then. Still not got around to reading Insurgent Supremacists, and that one's been out for years.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fair enough, probably won't make a priority out of reading that one then. Still not got around to reading Insurgent Supremacists, and that one's been out for years.


I'd def read that before the Lavin one.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 22, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street

*4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 22, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind

3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 22, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive

3/69 William Faulker - Light in August


----------



## chilango (Jan 23, 2021)

3/50: The Death of Homo Economics - Peter Fleming


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 23, 2021)

4/52 Rules For Perfect Murders. Thanks for the recommendation QueenOfGoths.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 25, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning

4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 25, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)
2. Heather Ann Thompson, 'Blood in the water: the Attica Prison Uprising of 1971 and its legacy' (New York: Vintage, 2017)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I'm deliberately excluding the mountain of periodicals I get through ...
> 
> 12) Master & Commander by P O'Brian (underway 18/1/21) finished 23/1/21



unlucky 13) Post Captain by P O'Brian (underway 24/1/21)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.

2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 26, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August

4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman and Motl the Cantor's Son


----------



## MBV (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Slade House - David Mitchell (almost finished) 
2. The Party - Elizabeth Day


----------



## JimW (Jan 26, 2021)

Started a recent translation/parallel text of the Zuo Tradition, foundational history work in the Chinese tradition that expands on the Spring and Autumn Annals purportedly collated by Confucius. The intro and discursive apparatus is really good and thought provoking, imagine the actual old Chinese text and translation will be something I plod through all year as I want to brush up my classical and it's just not a speed read even in translation.
I have a knockoff which when you see the.price you'll understand Zuo Tradition / Zuozhuan


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 27, 2021)

*1/25. Phantom Blood - Araki Hirohiko.*


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 27, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism 
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water

Probably not a great book, but I think I liked it more at the end than when I started, which I guess is good? Anyway, I can't claim to be entirely immune to the charms of like occult intrigue and that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 27, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.

*5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)*


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 28, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman and Motl the Cantor's Son

7/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
8/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops

8 was awful. I mean, I know it's probably only meant to be the kind of impulse-buy tillpoint gift you get people you don't really like for Christmas, but still. His original Diary of a Bookseller had some charm and the mild anthropological interest of insight into a seemingly antiquated way of making a living - this was just that book with everything but the whinging removed.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 28, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday

5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 28, 2021)

1/50 Michel Houellebecq - The Map and the Territory
2/50 Adam Stout - Glastonbury Holy Thorn: Story of a Legend


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> unlucky 13) Post Captain by P O'Brian (underway 24/1/21) completed 28/1/21


14) HMS Surprise by P O'Brian (underway 28/1/21)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles

*5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 29, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
*2/25. Battle Tendency - Araki Hirohiko.*


----------



## nogojones (Jan 29, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained

*4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 30, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)

*6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 30, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.

3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year. Just sublime, life-givingly brilliant poetry, recommend to everyone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning

*7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm setting a target of 12, so one a month. I used to be a voracious reader but have struggled to focus and concentrate in recent years due to mental health stuff, so lost the plot and lost interest in books I started.

I managed to read a few books while on holiday late last year, though, so hope to get the bug again and have bought a few books recently in anticipation/as encouragement.

*1. Le Petit Prince, Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (I'm reading in the original French, for a book club, as I'm also trying to brush up my French.)

2. The Stranger Times, C.K. McDonnell (It's set in Manchester, at a weekly newspaper that reports the weird and wonderful.)*


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2021)

I have failed miserably on my reading the last couple of years, so will attempt to put that right this time.

1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
2/30 -  Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
3/30 -  Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire -  Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn 
4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins


Quite how the last one got to be published is a mystery.  Not only is it just generally abysmal but it is completely internally inconsistent. Labour haven't won an election since Harry was overthrown, but somehow Tony Blair was a Labour PM being one of the more notable contradictions.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 31, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 14) HMS Surprise by P O'Brian (underway 28/1/21)


15) Secret Norwich by E Walne (underway 29/1/21 - note ; I'll class this as a biography of some lesser known aspects to Norwich !)


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 31, 2021)

1/50 Michel Houellebecq - The Map and the Territory
2/50 Adam Stout - Glastonbury Holy Thorn: Story of a Legend

3/50 Michel Houellebecq - Submission


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson

*3. "False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch. I think the series is getting a bit jaded and I didn't really enjoy this as much as the previous novels
*


----------



## braindancer (Jan 31, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 31, 2021)

1. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst
2. The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. Milkman - Anna Burns


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages

6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 2, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson

*8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
*2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, Jackie Wang snap! What did you make of it? I think I felt a bit lukewarm about it just after finishing, but the final section has really stuck in my head. I think I liked the poetic bits more than the academic bits, but mostly I just wish more of the book had been somewhere in the middle ground between the two? Also I remember hating Primitive Rebels back in the day, been around a decade since I read it though.



Sorry, missed this! Tbh I didn't think much of the poetry. The penultimate essay was very good and I'm planning on revisiting it soon. Overall I wasn't that impressed and felt like she hadn't covered much that's I'd not come across before. To be fair I was struggling to sleep when I read it so was always a bit lightheaded from CBD oil!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 14) HMS Surprise by P O'Brian (underway 28/1/21)   completed 2/2/21
> 
> 15) Secret Norwich by E Walne (underway 29/1/21 - note ; I'll class this as a biography of some lesser known aspects to Norwich !)



16) Mauritius Command by P O'Brian (underway 2/2/2021)

(can I count completely re-reading a complex tender submission ? This was in order to update it, if I needed to do so - I didn't need to do any alterations, by the way)


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> (can I count completely re-reading a complex tender submission ? This was in order to update it, if I needed to do so - I didn't need to do any alterations, by the way)


Complex tender submission, eh? Sounds a bit steamy.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Complex tender submission, eh? Sounds a bit steamy.


Hahaha, no. Sorry to mislead you, t'was for something that hooks on the back of the loco's tender ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2021)

[QUOTE="StoneRoad, post: 16950287, member: 48530"

(can I count completely re-reading a complex tender submission ? This was in order to update it, if I needed to do so - I didn't need to do any alterations, by the way)
[/QUOTE]

Having just checked, it was getting on for 3,000 words plus a couple of appendices, with about another 1,500 words between them ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 5, 2021)

4. Three Hours -  Rosamund Lupton
5. Making Things Better - Anita Brookner (this was depressing even for Brookner)
6. The Monster in the Box -  Ruth Rendell (again)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)
> 2. Heather Ann Thompson, 'Blood in the water: the Attica Prison Uprising of 1971 and its legacy' (New York: Vintage, 2017)
> 3. Laird Barron, 'Worse angels' (New York: G.P. Putnam's Sons, 2020)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2021)

3/30 Christopher Hill - Antichrist in Seventeenth Century England.

The very comprehensive documentation makes this a bit of a trudge but also some good analysis. Suitably doomy atmospherics for the season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 3/30 Christopher Hill - Antichrist in Seventeenth Century England.
> 
> The very comprehensive documentation makes this a bit of a trudge but also some good analysis. Suitably doomy atmospherics for the season.


brought to mind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson

3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch

*4.* *"The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - unusual, interesting and at times scary thriller. I really enjoyed it.*


----------



## belboid (Feb 7, 2021)

1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins

5/30 - Antonio Damasio - Descartes' Error:  Emotion, Reason, and the Human Brain

A not entirely convincing book claiming emotion as a key factor in human logic and rationality. As the old saying goes. its interesting and new, but where its interesting it isn't new and where its new it is, well, deeply unconvincing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 16) Mauritius Command by P O'Brian (underway 2/2/2021) completed 6/2/21


17) Desolation Island by P O'Brian (underway 6/2/21 & postponed until no 18 read)
18) Cuthbert's Way by LJ Ross (underway 6/2/2021)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail

7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 8, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "Exile" - James Swallow
> 2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
> 
> 3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
> ...


Oh, I'd just finished reading Turton's second book. Not having read Seven Deaths, I spent a good hundred or so pages trying to work out if it was a sequel before eventually realising it wasn't.

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism 
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water 
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest

I've decided to finally make 2021 the year I justify owning so many Doris Lessing books. For some reason I'd got the impression that the Children of Violence books were like a bit sci-fi or something, it turns out that this one definitely isn't, but maybe that changes as the series goes on. Also, for the past however many months of lockdown, whenever I've encountered a fictional or historical depiction of a party there's been at least a part of me that sort of responded with "ah, I wish I was there." Since a good deal of Martha Quest consists of parties made up of horrible racist 1930s South African rugby lads, I felt a good bit more conflicted about that than usual while reading.


----------



## Winot (Feb 9, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
*2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner*

Interesting though somewhat repetitive study of how the US military research establishments coming out of WWII and the New Communalist counterculture of the 1960s influenced the early days of computing and what became the internet. Illustrates how, in political terms, the focus on 'the self' of hippies fed through into libertarianism of the 1980s.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You

*6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 9, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
*
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates*


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 17) Desolation Island by P O'Brian (underway 6/2/21 & postponed until no 18 read)
> 18) Cuthbert's Way by LJ Ross (underway 6/2/2021) completed 8/2/21



tbh I wasn't very impressed with several of the DCI Ryan series, it had a very good start but two or three of the more recent books were a little below that standard. However, this last one and the immediate predecessor were much more engaging and as good as the first ones.

So, back to the horrible old _Leopard_ ...


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 9, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 9, 2021)

4/30 Evie Nagy - Freedom of Choice

one of them little 33 1/3 books about albums. This one on Devo. Pretty cool but basically an extended magazine article as I guess they all are...


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 4/30 Evie Nagy - Freedom of Choice
> 
> one of them little 33 1/3 books about albums. This one on Devo. Pretty cool but basically an extended magazine article as I guess they all are...


The John Darnielle Master of Reality one is more like a short novel, which I liked but on the other hand Master of Reality is quite a silly album. Is it at least a good extended article?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 10, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> The John Darnielle Master of Reality one is more like a short novel, which I liked but on the other hand Master of Reality is quite a silly album. Is it at least a good extended article?



Yep I enjoyed it!


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 10, 2021)

I remember deciding at some point that I was putting the Raincoats one on my to-read list, but I can't now remember if there was something about the book that made it sound particularly interesting, or if it was just on general principles cos Raincoats.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 10, 2021)

1/50 Michel Houellebecq - The Map and the Territory
2/50 Adam Stout - Glastonbury Holy Thorn: Story of a Legend
3/50 Michel Houellebecq - Submission 
*4/50 Michel Houellebecq - H. P. Lovecraft: Against the World, Against Life 
5/50 Juri Lotman - Culture and Explosion  *


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2021)

1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)
2. Heather Ann Thompson, 'Blood in the water: the Attica Prison Uprising of 1971 and its legacy' (New York: Vintage, 2017)
3. Laird Barron, 'Worse angels' (New York: G.P. Putnam's Sons, 2020)
4. Alex Gough, 'Emperor's sword' (Basingstoke: Canelo, 2019)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 10, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 11, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
*3/25. Stone Ocean - Araki Hirohiko.*


----------



## Little Piranha (Feb 12, 2021)

1/52 Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
2/52 Natalie Haynes - Pandora's Jar: Women in the Greek Myths. 
3/52 Philip Kerr - The One From The Other 
4/52  Peter Swanson - Rules For Perfect Murders. 
*5/52 David Mitchell - Slade House
6/52 Stuart J. Ritchie - Science* *Fictions: Exposing Fraud, Bias, Negligence and Hype in Science*


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 12, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops

10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect

Depression interfering with my reading at the moment. Can't concentrate for long.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 12, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs 

A re-read this one, after a thread on here reminded me of it. As a book that's at least partly set in the world of turn-of-the-millenium British anarchism, I suppose it must be one of the novels most likely to feature fictional characters inspired by past or present U75 posters as well. Almost certainly the only novel to ever mention the ICC's polemic with Aufheben over decadence theory. The author's mentioned that it's partly a parody of The Princess Casamassima by Henry James, which years ago inspired me to get an old second-hand copy of that book and then immediately give up because it's 500 pages long and not the easiest read, perhaps this'll finally be the year I properly read that as well. Or maybe not.

Anyway, No One Is Talking About This by Patricia Lockwood just arrived, proper looking forward to that.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 17) Desolation Island by P O'Brian (underway 6/2/21 & postponed until no 18 read) completed 10/2/21
> 18) Cuthbert's Way by LJ Ross (underway 6/2/2021) completed 8/2/21
> 
> tbh I wasn't very impressed with several of the DCI Ryan series, it had a very good start but two or three of the more recent books were a little below that standard. However, this last one and the immediate predecessor were much more engaging and as good as the first ones.
> ...



19) The Fortune of War by P O'Brian (underway 10/2/21)


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> 1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
> 2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
> 3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
> 4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
> ...



I read Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs a few years back. I'll need to dig it out and have another look at it because I remember bugger all about it. 

_*"almost certainly the only novel to ever mention the ICC's polemic with Aufheben over decadence theory."*_

You just know that Stewart Home has written trilogy of novels on that very debate._ _


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 12, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> I read Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs a few years back. I'll need to dig it out and have another look at it because I remember bugger all about it.
> 
> _*"almost certainly the only novel to ever mention the ICC's polemic with Aufheben over decadence theory."*_
> 
> You just know that Stewart Home has written trilogy of novels on that very debate.__


Hah, fair call. I really enjoyed rereading it, I suppose the main disclaimer I'd offer is that it's probably not one for readers who want their narrators/protagonists to be morally sound people, but worth a read if you don't mind books where the characters make questionable life choices.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Hah, fair call. I really enjoyed rereading it, I suppose the main disclaimer I'd offer is that it's probably not one for readers who want their narrators/protagonists to be morally sound people, but worth a read if you don't mind books where the characters make questionable life choices.



You had me at "questionable life choices".


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 19) The Fortune of War by P O'Brian (underway 10/2/21) completed 12/2/21



20) The Surgeon's Mate by P O'Brian (underway 13/2/21)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. *"*The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton

*5. "The Kind With Killing For" Peter Swanson. An at times genuinely distributing thriller with plenty of twists.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)
2. Heather Ann Thompson, 'Blood in the water: the Attica Prison Uprising of 1971 and its legacy' (New York: Vintage, 2017)
3. Laird Barron, 'Worse angels' (New York: G.P. Putnam's Sons, 2020)
4. Alex Gough, 'Emperor's sword' (Basingstoke: Canelo, 2019)
5. Alex Gough, 'Emperor's knife' (Basingstoke: Canelo, 2020)


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 15, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant

8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 15, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 16, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts

9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2021)

The faster I read, the more my pile of unread books mounts up (along with the money spent after my self-ban on using Amazon). 

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour 
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 16, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs 
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This

Strongly suspect I'll re-read this one shortly, although it's a bit of a weird one anyway since I'd read a lot of it (multiple times) before publication cos a hefty section of the book is a re-worked version of The Communal Mind. Very strongly recommended anyway, maybe my favourite living writer? 

_‘What do you mean you’ve been spying on me?’ she thought – hot, blind, unreasoning. ‘What do you mean you’ve been spying on me, with this thing in my hand that is an eye?’_


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.

4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories.


----------



## MsHopper (Feb 17, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 20) The Surgeon's Mate by P O'Brian (underway 13/2/21) completed 15/2/21



21) The Ionian Mission by P O'Brian (underway 16/2/21)


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (u75 alumnus Cerberus )


----------



## MBV (Feb 18, 2021)

1/12. Slade House - David Mitchell (almost finished)
2/12. The Party - Elizabeth Day
3/12. Oh My God, What a Complete Aisling -   Emer McLysaght & Sarah Breen


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner

*3/29 Garden of Eden - Ernest Hemingway*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. *"*The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind With Killing For" Peter Swanson

*6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey. Took me a while to get in to this.  The characterisation  was great, it was quite effecting at times but I never felt I enjoyed it as much as I wanted to*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 20, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust

*7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)*


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 20, 2021)

1/50 Michel Houellebecq - The Map and the Territory
2/50 Adam Stout - Glastonbury Holy Thorn: Story of a Legend
3/50 Michel Houellebecq - Submission
4/50 Michel Houellebecq - H. P. Lovecraft: Against the World, Against Life
5/50 Juri Lotman - Culture and Explosion
*6/50 Elena Ferrante - The Days of Abandonment *


----------



## MBV (Feb 21, 2021)

1/12 - Slade House - David Mitchell
2/12 - The Party - Elizabeth Day
3/12 - Oh My God, What a Complete Aisling - Emer McLysaght & Sarah Breen
4/12 - Ghosts - Dolly Alderton


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran

****
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 21) The Ionian Mission by P O'Brian (underway 16/2/21) completed 19/2/21


22) Treason's Harbour by P O'Brian (underway 19/2/21)


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 21, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
*3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon*


----------



## yield (Feb 24, 2021)

1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner


----------



## D'wards (Feb 25, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 25, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)

*8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life*


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 25, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs 
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This 
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel

I feel like this one might be a re-read, but if I have read it, it was ages ago so I don't fully remember it. Anyway, I'm glad London is just a fictional dystopia that Brecht invented for satirical purposes, it would be fucked up if London was real.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 25, 2021)

7 - Myth and Mayhem: A Leftist Critique of Jordan Peterson -  Ben Burgis, Conrad Hamilton, Matthew McManus, Marion Trejo
8 - Against the Web: A Cosmopolitan Answer to the New Right -  Michael Brooks
9 - Gregor Strasser and the Rise of Nazism  - Peter D. Stachura
10 - Toward Freedom: The Case Against Race Reductionism - Toure F. Reed (Most effin' excellent)
11 - Virtue Hoarders: The Case against the Professional Managerial Class -  - Catherine Liu


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 27, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals

10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 28, 2021)

5/30 Deleuze & Guattari - On The Line

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 28, 2021)

Obligatory "EXPLAIN DELEUZE TO ME RIGHT NOW" etc etc.


----------



## Signal 11 (Mar 1, 2021)

1/10 - Cat Sense - John Bradshaw
2/10 - As Black As Resistance - Zoé Samudzi & William C. Anderson


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 2, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> 7 - Myth and Mayhem: A Leftist Critique of Jordan Peterson -  Ben Burgis, Conrad Hamilton, Matthew McManus, Marion Trejo
> 8 - Against the Web: A Cosmopolitan Answer to the New Right -  Michael Brooks
> 9 - Gregor Strasser and the Rise of Nazism  - Peter D. Stachura
> 10 - Toward Freedom: The Case Against Race Reductionism - Toure F. Reed (Most effin' excellent)
> 11 - Virtue Hoarders: The Case against the Professional Managerial Class -  - Catherine Liu



What do you think of the Liu book? I know it got a stinging review over at Libcom.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
*4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life

*9/52 -  Patricia Highsmith - Carol*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 1. Roderick Conway Morris, 'Jem: memoirs of an Ottoman secret agent' (London: Corgi, 1989)
> 2. Heather Ann Thompson, 'Blood in the water: the Attica Prison Uprising of 1971 and its legacy' (New York: Vintage, 2017)
> 3. Laird Barron, 'Worse angels' (New York: G.P. Putnam's Sons, 2020)
> 4. Alex Gough, 'Emperor's sword' (Basingstoke: Canelo, 2019)
> 5. Alex Gough, 'Emperor's knife' (Basingstoke: Canelo, 2020)


6. Alex Gough, Emperor's Axe
7. Alex Gough, Emperor's Spear
8. Barry Sadler, Casca 1: The Eternal Mercenary
9. Barry Sadler, Casca 11: The Legionaire
10. Barry Sadler, Casca 15: The Pirate
11. Alistair MacLean,The Satan Bug


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 22) Treason's Harbour by P O'Brian (underway 19/2/21)


23) Far side of the World by P O'Brian
24) Reverse of the Medal by P O'Brian
25) Letter of Marque by P O'Brian (finished the last of these three on 3rd March 2021
26) Thirteen-gun Salute by P O'Brian (underway 4/3/21)


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2021)

1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
5/30 - Antonio Damasio - Descartes' Error:  Emotion, Reason, and the Human Brain


6/30 - Sudhir Hazareesingh - Black Spartacus: the Epic Life of Toussaint Louverture
7/3- - Carolyn Fick - The Making of Haiti:  The Saint Domingue Revolution from Below


----------



## Little Piranha (Mar 4, 2021)

1/52 Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
2/52 Natalie Haynes - Pandora's Jar: Women in the Greek Myths.
3/52 Philip Kerr - The One From The Other
4/52 Peter Swanson - Rules For Perfect Murders.
5/52 David Mitchell - Slade House
6/52 Stuart J. Ritchie - Science Fictions: Exposing Fraud, Bias, Negligence and Hype in Science
*7/52 David Mitchell - Ghostwritten *


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> What do you think of the Liu book? I know it got a stinging review over at Libcom.


I thought it was a hilarious polemic - from someone with obv reformist DSA style background. No wonder the pointy heads didn't like it. Wrong church.

edit: and i've just remembered, she defends Nagle. They will hate that for sure.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 5, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates

*8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment*


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 6, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm going to go for twenty as I'm always setting myself up for failure!
> 
> 1/20 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney. Not really a surprise, given how much I enjoyed Normal People, but I really liked this.



Already behind on twenty 

2/20 Ways of Seeing - John Berger. Short, engaging introduction to art criticism for the layperson. Recommended
3/20 When was Wales? Gwyn Williams. Not short, dense, introduction to Welsh history from a materialist perspective. Also recommended.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 6, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect

12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 6, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers

11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 6, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Already behind on twenty
> 
> 2/20 Ways of Seeing - John Berger. Short, engaging introduction to art criticism for the layperson. Recommended


Proper classic, that. Have you watched the tv series? Think it's all up on youtube.


----------



## MsHopper (Mar 6, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley 

*6/60 - Mythos - Stephen Fry*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol

*10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.


******
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories

5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa. Stupendously well written, a deep dive into the complex dynamics of abuse. Really excellent and something that will stay with me for a while.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 23) Far side of the World by P O'Brian
> 24) Reverse of the Medal by P O'Brian
> 25) Letter of Marque by P O'Brian (finished the last of these three on 3rd March 2021
> 26) Thirteen-gun Salute by P O'Brian (underway 4/3/21) completed 8/3/21



27) Nutmeg of Consolation by P O'Brian (underway 8/3/21)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
> 2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
> 3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
> 4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
> ...


Might have to borrow if it's a physical book x


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 9, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Might have to borrow if it's a physical book x



Yes of course! I thought of you actually...can drop it round this week with the duvet cover if you like x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey

7. "*The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton. A bit confusing at times but vivid and compelling *


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 12, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs 
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This 
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage

Continuing my attempt to make 2021 the year I justify owning so many Doris Lessing novels. Interesting in that I knew relations between the USSR, the Axis and the Western powers were obviously a wee bit inconsistent in the late 30s, but I'd previously mostly really considered it from like the communist viewpoint of switching between popular frontism and the Third Period, Hitler-Stalin pact and all that, I'd not given as much thought to the equally dramatic shifts that had to take place in like respectable bourgeois opinion when they had to suspend anti-communism from about 41-45. Also belatedly realised that a) these books are actually taking place in Rhodesia/Zimbabwe rather than South Africa itself, and b) that Lessing was still actually in the CP while writing it - I was so used to thinking of her as an ex-CP writer that I never really thought of any of her books as being from her time as a party member. Think the invasion of Hungary happened between this and her finishing the next one, though.
Anyway, going to try Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other next.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
*5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day

12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 27) Nutmeg of Consolation by P O'Brian (underway 8/3/21) completed 10/3/21



28) Clarissa Oakes by P O'Brian (underway 11/3/21)
I'm still enjoying these novels, despite this being yet another repeat reading, this time without interruptions / gaps for looking at other books.
(apart from work-related publications, when looking something up)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
*6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 14, 2021)

6/30 Jo Bloom - Ridley Road

A romantic novel in which the male protagonist infiltrates Colin Jordan’s National Socialist Movement with help from the Jewish anti-fascist 62 Group. The female protagonist is mainly lovely and beautiful and worried, but there are some good scenes with her working as a hairdresser in sixties soho and having nights out with the girls.

It‘s pretty good I’d say (being a world expert on the romantic novel lol). Entertaining but probably not an essential addition to yer anti-fascist bookshelf. Soon to be a TV series so that will be interesting.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 14, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell

*****

7/70 Big Sky - C J Box


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 15, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 28) Clarissa Oakes by P O'Brian (underway 11/3/21) completed 15/3/21
> I'm still enjoying these novels, despite this being yet another repeat reading, this time without interruptions / gaps for looking at other books.
> (apart from work-related publications, when looking something up)


29) Wine Dark Sea by P O'Brian (underway 15/3/21)
This one starts with a description of a submarine volcanic eruption that breaks the surface.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 17, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman


----------



## Cloo (Mar 18, 2021)

In calling it about one book per 10 days in average,  so let's assume about 36 a year!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
*1*0/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness

*11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad *


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box

*****
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 29) Wine Dark Sea by P O'Brian (underway 15/3/21) completed 19/3/21
> This one starts with a description of a submarine volcanic eruption that breaks the surface.



30) The Commodore (underway 19/3/21)


----------



## Me76 (Mar 20, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
> 2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
> 3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
> 4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
> ...


How good is Good Feminism? Heard a bit about it.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 20, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 

5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins - this isn't published yet.  Its my friend who is the author and I get the privilege of reading them before publication as I proof and check stuff for her.  Very pleased with this one, but it's very long and proofing means it takes me longer to read than normal.

Would recommend her series if you like urban fantasy though.  

Looking forward to reading something quickly where I'm not looking out for commas and apostrophes now.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 20, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 

*10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 21, 2021)

Me76 said:


> How good is Good Feminism? Heard a bit about it.


She writes really well and not living in the US there are quite a few things that hadn't crossed my mind. It's a short good read.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton

*8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware. Well written, solid thriller*


----------



## Winot (Mar 21, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner

*3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland*

Finally got round to reading this 30 years after publication. Pretty Gen X huh? Nicely written though ultimately quite lightweight.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 22, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad

*12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club*

I really enjoyed this. Warm, funny, lots of plot twists - right up my street.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 23, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs 
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This 
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other

Probably didn't really live up to the hype overall, although I think I liked it more as I went along. Found it a bit hard to gauge the balance of affection and contempt she has for her characters, and there were a few bits that just seemed like bad shallow writing although I suppose the charitable view would be that she was just expressing her characters' worldviews, since it written in a kind of... not first person but not fully third person either, since each chapter definitely takes on a character's voice to an extent? Idk. Anyway, moving on to Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists next.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 23, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
*
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 24, 2021)

7/30 Richard Johnson - Grudge For Life: A Book About Ramleh

Niche hardback book about power electronics / bleak-psychedelia band. There are few casual Ramleh fans and if you aren't mildly obssessed with the group, this is not for you. I enjoyed it. Started writing something longer about it that I might finish elsewhere...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2021)

nogojones said:


> 11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch


this looks like a fun one, i hadnt heard of this.
if you are reading PKDs my favourite Ive read so far is Galactic Pot-Healer < rammed full out of there ideas, verging on silly, definitely on the psychedelic fringe <good fun and not as well known as others I think


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 24, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 30) The Commodore (underway 19/3/21) completed 22/3/21


31) The Yellow Admiral (underway 23/3/21)


----------



## nogojones (Mar 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> this looks like a fun one, i hadnt heard of this.
> if you are reading PKDs my favourite Ive read so far is Galactic Pot-Healer < rammed full out of there ideas, verging on silly, definitely on the psychedelic fringe <good fun and not as well known as others I think


I'll have a look out for that. I think I enjoyed the Three Stigmata most out of the ones I've read


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 26, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club

*13/52 - Stephen King - Later*


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 31) The Yellow Admiral (underway 23/3/21) completed 25/3/21)


32) The Hundred Days (underway 25/3/21)


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists

Nice short read. Obv everyone's got their own version of the canon and some choices will always be controversial, Kinna and Harper's version includes Proudhon, Godwin, Wilde and Stirner at the expense of Goldman, Berkman, Durruti, Makhno, Magon, or Rocker (or Crass, for that matter). And very focused on the subjects as thinkers, which has its positives - you don't see the thought of Louise Michel considered that often - and its downsides, like you don't really get much about what Bakunin actually did. Is interesting to wonder who would be in an equivalent book of post-1939 figures, since I think Malatesta is the most modern one included.
Oh, and as someone who's never read Stirner I wondered if this would make me more interested in Stirner but he still sounds like a right cock tbh.
Moving on to Dashiel Hammett - The Maltese Falcon next. A re-read, but I can't remember whodunnit, or whathappened.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent



*****
9/70 The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War Two -    Leo Heaps


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 28, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
*4/25. Steel Ball Run - Araki Hirohiko.*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa 

6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology written by women, proceeds going to anti-VAWG charities  A mixed bag, as most anthologies are, but some good stuff in there and an easy, entertaining read.


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

I want to join in but do I HAVE to do the list thing?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 29, 2021)

bmd said:


> I want to join in but do I HAVE to do the list thing?


We are governed by rules.

...but the real fun is in breaking them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70 The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War Two -    Leo Heaps


*****
10/70 Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 30, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 31, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated

13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 31, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!

15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli

Not gonna hit my target this year unless I get my act together soon


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
*4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex 
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7.  Olivia Laing - Funny Weather *


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 

Bits and pieces of the plot came back to me as I was reading it, but so did bits and pieces of the plot to LA Confidential and possibly also Farewell My Lovely, so it was still an exciting guessing experience. Quite confused by how Hammett describes Spade as having glowing yellow eyes. Next up, Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 1, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later

*14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 6. Alex Gough, Emperor's Axe
> 7. Alex Gough, Emperor's Spear
> 8. Barry Sadler, Casca 1: The Eternal Mercenary
> 9. Barry Sadler, Casca 11: The Legionaire
> ...


12. Seán Daly, Ireland and the First International


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 2, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger

15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club

Not at all the kind of thing I usually read but it was recommended, enormous fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 12. Seán Daly, Ireland and the First International


13. Anthony Sattin, Young Lawrence


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 2, 2021)

8/30 Sylvere Lotringer (ed) - Semiotext(e): The German Issue

Big anthology from the early 80s of arty philosophy and political stuff. Interesting bits about squatting movement especially and some OK stuff on the urban guerilla movements. More accessible than the Italy/Autonomia one. Also includes Guattari, Baudrillard, Virlio and them lot with varying degrees of impenetrability.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2021)

12 - Automation and the Future of Work - Aaron Benanav
13 - Critical Encounters: Capitalism, Democracy, Ideas - Wolfgang Streeck
14 -  Unfinished Business: the politics of ‘dissident’ Irish republicanism - Marisa McGlinchey
15 - Ruling the Void: The Hollowing of Western Democracy - Peter Mair (re-read)
16 - Egress on Mourning: Melancholy and Mark Fisher - Matt Colquhoun


----------



## MBV (Apr 3, 2021)

1/12 - Slade House - David Mitchell
2/12 - The Party - Elizabeth Day
3/12 - Oh My God, What a Complete Aisling - Emer McLysaght & Sarah Breen
4/12 - Ghosts - Dolly Alderton 
5/12 - Come Again - Robert Webb


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 4, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club

16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 4, 2021)

1. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst
2. The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. Milkman - Anna Burns
4. Why I'm no Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
5. The Red - Linda Nagata

Very slow year for reading so far, but a lot going on that has taken up my time.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 5, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 5, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry

*7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50  Hell's Corner - David Baldacci*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8.* "*In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware

*9. "Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham. A bit turgid and I was happy to finish it*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70 The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War Two -    Leo Heaps
10/70 Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone

****

11/70 Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 5, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars

17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex 
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7.  Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
*8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill *


----------



## braindancer (Apr 6, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 8, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci

*11/50 The green mile - Stephen King*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli

17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 8, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans

*15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot*


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 10, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci
11/50 The green mile *- *Stephen King

*12/50 84k - Claire North*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8.* "*In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham

*10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan. An interesting study of motherhood,mental health and friendship written almost like a thriller. *


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 10, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm

Probably the most Communist-focused of the Martha Quest/Children of Violence books so far, so I guess recommended if you like Sartre/de Beauvoir and other novels about people feeling ambivalent about the CP around the time of WWII? Going to start the Notes from Below book, From the Workplace next.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton


----------



## MBV (Apr 12, 2021)

1/12 - Slade House - David Mitchell
2/12 - The Party - Elizabeth Day
3/12 - Oh My God, What a Complete Aisling - Emer McLysaght & Sarah Breen
4/12 - Ghosts - Dolly Alderton
5/12 - Come Again - Robert Webb 
6/12 - Fleishman Is In Trouble - Taffy Brodesser-Anker


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

9/30 Squatting In West Berlin (Hooligan Press, 1987).

Quite full-on, it turns out. 

Now added here - Squatting In West Berlin - Hooligan Press


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 9/30 Squatting In West Berlin (Hooligan Press, 1987).
> 
> Quite full-on, it turns out.
> 
> Now added here - Squatting In West Berlin - Hooligan Press


if memory serves that's an a4 pamphlet, round about 30-50 pages long? saw it in compendium but never bought


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if memory serves that's an a4 pamphlet, round about 30-50 pages long? saw it in compendium but never bought



That's the one .


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 13. Anthony Sattin, Young Lawrence


14. John Sweeney, At Scotland Yard


----------



## nogojones (Apr 14, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients

*14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women*


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 14, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 14, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci
11/50 The green mile *- *Stephen King
12/50 84k - Claire North

*13/50 - the book of dust - Philip pullman*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
*7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70 The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War Two -    Leo Heaps
10/70 Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70 Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone


****

12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone


----------



## Winot (Apr 18, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland

*4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill*


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 18, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm 
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace

Like any anthology, the quality of the writing is always going to vary a bit, but definitely worth reading overall. Really liked the pieces about Amazon, sub-editing, and the South London Bartenders Network. Now started (and nearly finished) Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter.


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 19, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci
11/50 The green mile *- *Stephen King
12/50 84k - Claire North
13/50 - the book of dust - Philip pullman 

*14/50 The Thursday Murder Club - Richard Osman
15/50 The Story of English in 100 words - David Crystal*


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 20, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm 
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace 
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter 

Poetry books
Are a rip-off
You're just paying for
A bunch of line breaks.

As you'd expect with a collection from a poet very early in their career, the quality's a bit variable, and there's certainly bits that can be a bit clunkily jargon-y, or earnest and affirmative in a way that doesn't really do much for me, but when it slaps it slaps. I feel like I've encountered "A Prayer For Those who Jeer at the Death of a Baby..." somewhere before, but absolutely no idea where, but that one's great. Now starting a collection of E.M. Forster short stories.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8.* "*In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan

*11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin. Excellent as usual. *


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 22, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
*5/25. Jojolion - Araki Hirohiko.*

I've read all the chapters of this ongoing series that have been released to date, so I'm choosing to count it, even though it likely won't be finished for a couple of years.


----------



## Winot (Apr 23, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill

*6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk*

Interesting combination of a very pared down, cool detached style of writing to recount a series of heightened (overloaded?) encounters with other characters. I liked the style but ultimately didn’t believe in the characters.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
*8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)*


----------



## Me76 (Apr 24, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies

18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers


----------



## D'wards (Apr 26, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 26, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot

*16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood*


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 26, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley

10/30 Red Plenty: Inside the Fifties' Soviet Dream - Francis Spufford


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8.* "*In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin

*12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean. A very claustrophobic, taut and at times distressing thriller. A very good read but difficult to describe it as enjoyable*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 27, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood

*17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell*


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm 
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace 
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter 
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories

Went into this one with pretty much no expectations whatsoever beyond just knowing that Forster was a part of literature that I'd never really encountered, ended up really liking it. Was not prepared for quite how strange he is, sort of proto-psychedelic in places. I reckon that an argument could be made that at least a few of the stories, like The Story of a Panic and Other Kingdom, count as folk horror. Dunno if anyone's familiar with those stories and has an opinion on that?
The other one I was really really impressed by was The Machine Stops, a sort of almost anarcho-primmo feeling sci-fi dystopia that felt astonishingly prescient for 1909. I suppose predicting Zoom is hardly unique, but he comes pretty close to predicting the specific evil of notifications as well. In some ways it feels like it should be as well-known as like Orwell and Huxley, and looking it up I see it has had a bit of a revival of interest of late, like Oliver Sacks in the New Yorker and this on the BBC.
Next up is Doris Lessing - Landlocked


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 30, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell

*18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 30, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys

20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women

*17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings*


----------



## braindancer (May 1, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin


----------



## May Kasahara (May 1, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology

7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night. I have spent the whole of today reading this in one sitting, a lovely entertaining romantic story about friends and grief. Perfect hangover Saturday entertainment


----------



## Ptolemy (May 1, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
5/25. _Jojolion_ - Araki Hirohiko.
*6/25. Stardust Crusaders - Araki Hirohiko.*


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 3, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers

19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 3, 2021)

10/30 Sarah Schulman - The Gentrification of the Mind: Witness to a Lost Imagination

Engaging memoir and look into the gentrification of Manhattan that followed the AIDS/HIV crisis.


----------



## hitmouse (May 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 10/30 Sarah Schulman - The Gentrification of the Mind: Witness to a Lost Imagination
> 
> Engaging memoir and look into the gentrification of Manhattan that followed the AIDS/HIV crisis.


Oh snap, I'm planning to start reading a Schulman once I eventually get through Landlocked.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (May 4, 2021)

1/50 Michel Houellebecq - The Map and the Territory
2/50 Adam Stout - Glastonbury Holy Thorn: Story of a Legend
3/50 Michel Houellebecq - Submission
4/50 Michel Houellebecq - H. P. Lovecraft: Against the World, Against Life
5/50 Juri Lotman - Culture and Explosion
6/50 Elena Ferrante - The Days of Abandonment
*7/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
8/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 4, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George

*9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr*

If you liked Carr's best known work, 'A Month in the Country', check this one out. Of all his other novels, this one is the closest in tone to 'A Month in the Country'. Loved it.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk

*7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming*

I thought I had read all of the Bond books as a teen but have no memory of this one (unfortunately I do remember the film). It's set entirely in England (London and Kent) and is nicely plotted. Fleming's style is better than I remember.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
*9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha*


----------



## D'wards (May 5, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 5, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World

20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica


----------



## yield (May 6, 2021)

yield said:


> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner


2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard translated by Mark Polizzotti. Succinct. Will be familiar to anyone who's read Q.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2021)

1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation : Book 18:   Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell.
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70 Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70 The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War Two -    Leo Heaps
10/70 Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70 Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone


****

13/70  Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin

12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean

*13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse. So so  thriller though I did enjoy descriptions of the setying and surroundings*


----------



## Signal 11 (May 8, 2021)

3/10 - Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation - Silvia Federici
4/10 - Workers and Capital - Mario Tronti


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 8, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica

21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula


----------



## Winot (May 9, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming

*9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 10, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula

22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk


----------



## colbhoy (May 10, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais
*3/9 - Benediction by Kent Haruf*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 11, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle

*19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye*


----------



## shifting gears (May 11, 2021)

Late entry to thread as I’m bored of using Good Reads to keep track. Aiming for 25 for the year.

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.

*14. "Blood Orange" -  Harriet Tyce. Excellent* *thriller. There was one thing that jarred a little but otherwise I really enjoyed this*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 12, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk 

23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm 
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace 
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter 
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked

WWII is over, it's not cool to like the Soviet Union anymore, time to get divorced again and think about going to England.

Now starting Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse


----------



## shifting gears (May 13, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away

7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle


----------



## BoatieBird (May 14, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye

*20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon*


----------



## Winot (May 14, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson

*10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 16, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World

24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life


----------



## BoatieBird (May 16, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon

*21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed*


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
> 2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
> 3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
> 4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
> ...


14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas - this is really lovely and heartfelt, but properly about 300 pages too long.  Really wonder what the editors were doing just leaving it.


----------



## D'wards (May 16, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
*10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 19, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life

25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr

*11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "Exile" - James Swallow
> 2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
> 3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
> 4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
> ...


*15. "Recursion" - Blake Crouch. Excellent Sci fi thriller. Recommended*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 19, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed

*22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors*


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford


15/70  Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew

Excellent account of what I do a fair amount of the time , comical some of the time,  deeply depressing the next.  The author managed 10 years of pretty intense stuff, my 25+ years also involve lot of more mundane Estate Management stuff .

Voley may be interested in this.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 1/70 The Bitterroots - C J Box
> 2/70 Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
> 3/70 A Dangerous Man - Robert Crais
> 4/70 City of the Dead - Sara Gran
> ...


14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew




16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy


----------



## kropotkin (May 21, 2021)

1. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst
2. The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. Milkman - Anna Burns
4. Why I'm no Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
5. The Red - Linda Nagata
6. The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follet
7. Katherine Carlyle - Rupert Thomson
8. Project Hail Mary - Andy Weir


Really, really slow going this year. In my defense I've had a lot on


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2021)

17 - The Conservative Revolution in Germany, 1918-1932 - Armin Mohler 
18 - Hate in the Homeland: The New Global Far Right - Cynthia Miller-Idriss
19 - Corona, Climate, Chronic Emergency: War Communism in the Twenty-First Century - Andreas Malm
20 -  Dead Epidemiologists: On the Origins of COVID-19  - Rob Wallace
21 - White Skin, Black Fuel: On the Danger of Fossil Fascism - Andreas Malm and The Zetkin Collective
22 - The International Alt-Right: Fascism for the 21st Century? - Patrik Hermansson, David Lawrence, Joe Mulhall, Simon Murdoch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2021)

1. "Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch 

*16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware. Easy to read enjoyable thriller*


----------



## hitmouse (May 22, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon 
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm 
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace 
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter 
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse

A lot to think about with this one. I can see why some people don't like it, it sort of insists on nuance and amiguity and ambivalence in ways that aren't always popular. Also wasn't entirely sure how well the various sections hung together. The final chapter is called "Watching genocide unfold in real time", about the experience of watching the 2014 bombing of Gaza through social media, which felt a bit uncomfortably timely. Although unfortunately I thought that was the chapter that worked the least, and also made me wonder about the ethics of using facebook arguments in a book. Anyway, may look like I'm slagging it off but there was a lot that I liked in there, definitely one that I suspect will stay with me for a fair while.

Next up is Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again (fantastic author name, fantastic book title).


----------



## Winot (May 23, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler

*12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell*


----------



## yield (May 23, 2021)

> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner
> 2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard


3. The Erstwhile by Brian Catling


----------



## billy_bob (May 24, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is

23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware. 

*17. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware. Atmospheric, spooky, thriller*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 26, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors

*23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather*


----------



## hitmouse (May 26, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again

Short, engaging little book about desire, ambivalence, uncertainty and that. Made me quite want to read Unmastered. Next up is Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists by Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain. Which, in contrast, is dead long and looks like it probably won't have any shagging in it.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
*11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)*


----------



## hitmouse (May 26, 2021)

Oh nice, They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us is on my longlist. (Along with a lot of other stuff).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2021)

Now that's on mine, along with How We Fight for Our Lives by Saeed Jones, which I'd not heard of until a moment ago. I need more time.


----------



## nogojones (May 26, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
*
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945*


----------



## shifting gears (May 26, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle

8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)


----------



## MsHopper (May 27, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci
11/50 The green mile *- *Stephen King
12/50 84k - Claire North
13/50 - the book of dust - Philip pullman 
14/50 The Thursday Murder Club - Richard Osman
 15/50 The Story of English in 100 words - David Crystal

*16/50 The Beach House - Jane Green
17/50 The Kitchen God's Wife - Amy Tab
18/50 Squeeze Me - Carl Hiaasen*


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 30, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane

26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware

*19. "The Passengers" - John Marrs. Intriguingly premised near future thriller let siren by lazy stereotyped characters and bad editing. Someone's Mother's character inexplicably changed names!!*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2021)

11/30 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher: A Memoir

Affectionate and pretty candid autobiography up until he leaves Oxford University.


----------



## billy_bob (May 31, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 11/30 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher: A Memoir
> 
> Affectionate and pretty candid autobiography up until he leaves Oxford University.


I just read that too. Enjoyed it - he has such a distinctive voice and never sounds like he's concealing anything or putting it on.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I just read that too. Enjoyed it - he has such a distinctive voice and never sounds like he's concealing anything or putting it on.


Yeah, it stayed with me today! I really liked how he explained the development of his thinking and interests by going into how he just didn’t understand lots of stuff as a kid.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 1, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7. Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
*9. Emma Dabiri - What White People Can Do Next 
10. Ben Lerner - The Topeka School 
11. Bessel Van Der Kolk- The Body Keeps The Score 
12. Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again *

Had a good run in what's been a slow and scattered year. Now hoping the nice weather helps me up my game and make it to 30.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs

*20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan. Really excellent thriller/courtroom drama*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
> 15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
> 
> 
> ...


17/70 Wicked Prey - John Sandford .


----------



## braindancer (Jun 3, 2021)

braindancer said:


> 1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
> 2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
> 3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
> 4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
> 5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin


6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night

8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves. Interesting book about the neuroscience of teenage brains.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 4, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
*
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan

*21."The Six" - Luca Veste. Morally dubious, rather unbelievable thriller. Some good chilling tense moments but not a great read. *


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 5, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr

*10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin*

The wonders of my internet going down for 18 hours  . . . I read two books.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> *10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
> 11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin*


I’m halfway through the Nevin.  It’s very entertaining, despite not having enough Tranmere.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 5, 2021)

belboid said:


> I’m halfway through the Nevin.  It’s very entertaining, despite not having enough Tranmere.



Maybe in a follow up? I wanted to read about his time at Motherwell as well.

I noticed he mentioned Doug Rougvie only once in the book - he was obliged to because he was listing the Scottish contingent at Chelsea at the time - which I think was very telling.

*eta:* *To clarify the comment about Doug Rougvie. *

I think Pat Nevin tries to see the good in everyone, and that is self-evident in the book when he writes of David Speedie, Ken Bates, Howard Kendall, Gordon Taylor, and his up and down relationships with them. He writes fuck all about Rougvie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
*12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
* (read to someone else, but still read)


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Me76 (Jun 6, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas
13/40 The White Tiger, Aravind Adiga
14/40 Spare Room, Dreda Say Mitchell 
15/40 The Rosie Effect, Graeme Simsion


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 7, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35:  Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour 
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 8, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists

Good book that, owing to the scope of its subject, ends up acting as pretty much a summary of the last 50 years or so of class struggle in the construction industry. Plus cos it's construction a lot of major infrastructure projects make guest appearances as well. Covers the early 70s strike and Shrewsbury, the Building Workers Charter, the Joint Sites Committee, the BESNA dispute, Crossrail and the Olympics, spycops and all that stuff. Does have a sentence mentioning that the Pitchford Inquiry is due to report in 2019, wonder how that turned out?
Next up, starting Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City, after which I'll have worked my way through my Lessing backlog. Might take a break in the middle to re-read No One Is Talking About This, cos it's massive.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather

*24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light*


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2021)

30 pages or so into The Four-Gated City and I think my (second-hand, ex-library) copy is one of the worst smelling books I've ever read. Don't let that put you off reading it, I think most other copies probably don't smell as bad and I suppose it'd be unfair to blame Doris Lessing for it, but still. Not a nice smelling book.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford


****

18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA ,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 10, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice

27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin

*12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks*

Recommended. 

Excellent Scottish Crime Fiction set in the 1970s with little or no reference to Spacehoppers or lava lamps.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 11, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz

30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste

*22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz. A bit too self consciously clever but not unenjoyable*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 12, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks

*13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks*


----------



## Winot (Jun 12, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell

*13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks

*14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jun 13, 2021)

Half way through the year and I've managed to finish two whole books! I've started more, half way through two at the moment, but the Covid ennui wins every time.

*1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021*

I've been slightly obsessed with Adam Curtis' rather pessimistic documentary, Can't get you out of my head. Mittelholzer is someone he discusses when making a point about racism in Britain and the end of Empire but I'd never heard of him before. It is, as the title states, an old fashioned ghost story albeit set in the 'jungle'. I enjoyed it very much. Lesson, if you're a colonialist don't make an occult pact with the local spirits, it'll end badly.

*2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 2021*

Recommended by a work colleague/friend. I was intrigued by the premise so gave it a go and found it laugh out loud funny. No sure I completely understand what he's saying about race in America but it provides much to think about.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 16, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley

10/30 Red Plenty: Inside the Fifties' Soviet Dream - Francis Spufford

11/30 Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West - Dee Brown

12/30 Bare-Faced Messiah: The True Story of L. Ron Hubbard - Russell Miller

13/30 Stalin's Economic Advisors: The Varga Institute and the Making of Soviet Foreign Policy - Kyung Deok Roh


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 18, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35: Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour 
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford
14/35: Gavin Mueller: Breaking Things at Work
15/35: Paul Romano & Ria Stone: The American Worker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz

*23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides. Not sure what to make of this. I didn't really like any of the characters and though the story was clever it wasn't very compelling*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 20, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs

31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction


----------



## MsHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

1/50 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
2/50 The museum of broken promises - Elizabeth Buchan
3/50 - Mystery in White - J. Jeffersin Farjeon
4/50 - in the midst of Winter - Isabel Allende
5/50 - a patchwork family - Cathy Bramley
6/50 - Mythos - Stephen Fry
7/50 A girl in exile - Ismail Kadare
8/50 A walkers guide to outdoor clues and signs - Tristan Gooley
9/50 An offer you can't refuse - Jill Mansell
10/50 Hell's Corner - David Baldacci
11/50 The green mile *- *Stephen King
12/50 84k - Claire North
13/50 - the book of dust - Philip pullman 
14/50 The Thursday Murder Club - Richard Osman
15/50 The Story of English in 100 words - David Crystal
16/50 The Beach House - Jane Green
 17/50 The Kitchen God's Wife - Amy Tab
 18/50 Squeeze Me - Carl Hiaasen

*19/50 Watching You - Lisa Jewell
20/50 Early Riser - Jasper Fford
21/30 Bass Rock - Evie Wyld
22/30 Blunt Force - Lynda La Plante
23/50 The Lido - Libby Page*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light

*25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA ,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet.


*****
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 21, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night
8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves

9. Carmen Maria Machado - Her Body and Other Parties. Stunningly good short story collection, beautiful and sexy and sad and funny, full of delicious language.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David

*15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle*

Stumbled across this book over at the wonderful archive.org and decided to revisit my 11 year old self. Let's be honest, if you are of a certain vintage, Michael Doyle is a better villain than Hans Gruber and Hannibal Lector combined.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 21, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7. Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
9. Emma Dabiri - What White People Can Do Next
10. Ben Lerner - The Topeka School
11. Bessel Van Der Kolk- The Body Keeps The Score
12. Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
*13. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
14. Ursula Le Guin - The Left Hand of Darkness *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 22, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction

32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 23, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)

9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaugterhouse-Five


----------



## nogojones (Jun 23, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said

*24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up *


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 23, 2021)

5/10 - Deciding for Ourselves: The Promise of Direct Democracy - ed. Cindy Milstein


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride

*14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman*


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 26, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time  Traveller's Wife

*26/52 - Ruth Rendell  - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)*

Halfway through the year, halfway through my target .


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle

*16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 28, 2021)

12/30 Stewart Home - She's My Witch

Quite an odd telling of a relationship between a fitness instructor and a video editor who is also a witch. Lots of exchanges of facebook messages and brief accounts of their dates that are repetitive but change subtly as the plot progresses. Lots of hanging out in places where I live though, which was fun. It is all building to something quite strange or sinister but the ending was dramatic in an unexpected way. I enjoyed it


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 28, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
5/25. _Jojolion_ - Araki Hirohiko.
6/25. _Stardust Crusaders_ - Araki Hirohiko.
*7/25. Screw Style - Tsuge Yoshiharu.
8/25. Ordeal by Hunger: The Story of the Donner Party - George R. Stewart.*


----------



## nogojones (Jun 29, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
*
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
*13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)

*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 30, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising

33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
 - best book I've read so far this year


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 1, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)

*27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 1, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35: Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour 
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford
14/35: Gavin Mueller: Breaking Things at Work
15/35: Paul Romano & Ria Stone: The American Worker
16/35: Geoff Eley: Forging Democracy: The History of the Left in Europe 1850-2000


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 3, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood

*28/32 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 4, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred

34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jul 4, 2021)

1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021
2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 2021

*3/20? Bloom, Jo (2014) Ridley road. Paperback edition published in 2015. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson. (9781780228242) Finished June 2021*

Another month, another book! I read this after Fozzie Bear mentioned he'd read it. Like him, I don't usually read 'things' like this but his description, 'a romantic novel that features Colin, panty pincher Jordan, intrigued me so I gave it a go. I can't vouch for how good a genre novel it is but it was an enjoyable read that mixed pre-swinging London with anti-fascism and it had a happy ending! And these days we all need a happy ending!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 5, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks

*17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
*14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 8, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again

35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
5/25. _Jojolion_ - Araki Hirohiko.
6/25. _Stardust Crusaders_ - Araki Hirohiko.
7/25. _Screw Style_ - Tsuge Yoshiharu.
8/25. _Ordeal by Hunger: The Story of the Donner Party_ - George R. Stewart.
*9/25. The Virgin and the Gypsy - D.H. Lawrence.*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 10, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais
3/9 - Benediction by Kent Haruf
*4/9 - Perfect Prey by Helen Fields*


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 11, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City

This one took me pretty much a full month (with a short break at one point to re-read No One Is Talking About This). Doris Lessing really went proper full-strength Doris Lessing with this one. The Cold War, BDSM, psychic powers, you name it it probably comes up at some point. I would say I feel sorry for her editors but I strongly suspect no editor ever went near it. Next up, starting Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi. Have also now re-read Didion's notes on Lessing from The White Album, now that I've actually read enough Lessing to know what she's on about.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/32 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse

*29/32 - Peter James - Left You Dead*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
*15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 12, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
> 2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
> 3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
> 4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
> ...


That's on my to-read list too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr

******

20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr


a reread?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas
13/40 The White Tiger, Aravind Adiga
14/40 Spare Room, Dreda Say Mitchell 
15/40 The Rosie Effect, Graeme Simsion
16/40 My Wife's Husband, EH Davis 
17/40 Carpool, Noelle Adams
18/40 Roam, Erik Therme
19/40 the Rosie Result, Graeme Simsion
20/40 The Perfect Family, Jacquie Underwood


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton

*****

21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a reread?


Yes , probably the 6th time , 1st read it in the 80s.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 14, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray

*18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher*


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 14, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five

10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 15, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain

36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> That's on my to-read list too.


I enjoyed it, read it pretty quickly for me. Few eye-rolly moments, but I learned things.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
*16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 16, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead

*30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides

*24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty. Fun but pretty silly kind of thriller*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2021)

13/30 Genesis P-Orridge - Non-Binary: A Memoir

Mixed feeligs... The first thing to say is that it in no way acknowledges let alone responds to the accusations made by Cosey in her memoir about Gen being verbally and physically abusive towards her during their relationship. More generally, it being Gen, there is very little critical reflection on his life - it is the usual self-hype where he is involved with amazing things and then let down by other people is misunderstood etc. This becomes very whiny and even paranoid in some places:



The fact checking and editing in the book leaves a lot to be desired. The music paper Sounds is bizarrely written "Sam's" and CND becomes the "Committee" for Nuclear Disarmament to name just two. There are some clunky repetitions and continuity issues also. There are some interesting insights into Gen's childhood, school days, COUM, TG and PTV. Not much about TOPY at all. 

Overall if it is good at anything it is an interesting encapsulation of an unusual life and Gen's philosophy of not being confined by patterns/habits etc - of people's capacity for individual liberation. This sort of thing was very influential on me as a teenager and I now recognise that the influence was both good and bad in terms of new patterns/habits that it instilled in me. Gen was a unique and interesting voice although one that I felt increasingly distant from, from the mid 90s onwards.  The surface level hero worship and character assassinations don't really say much that's interesting about his/her life and legacy...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 18, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years

37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 19, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher

*19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 20, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35: Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford
14/35: Gavin Mueller: Breaking Things at Work
15/35: Paul Romano & Ria Stone: The American Worker
16/35: Geoff Eley: Forging Democracy: The History of the Left in Europe 1850-2000
17/35 Huw Benyon: The Shadow of the Mine 
18/35 Deborah Price & Natalie Butts-Thompson: How Black Were Our Valleys


----------



## nogojones (Jul 20, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications

*28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers


******

22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 21, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley

10/30 Red Plenty: Inside the Fifties' Soviet Dream - Francis Spufford

11/30 Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West - Dee Brown

12/30 Bare-Faced Messiah: The True Story of L. Ron Hubbard - Russell Miller

13/30 Stalin's Economic Advisors: The Varga Institute and the Making of Soviet Foreign Policy - Kyung Deok Roh

14/30 Random Acts of Senseless Violence  - Jack Womack


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 21, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz

40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2021)

Any good? Was looking at that yesterday.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 22, 2021)

Biddlybee said:


> Any good? Was looking at that yesterday.


I really enjoyed it.  Better than his first imo and really lyrical writing in places.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 22, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day

*20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks*


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 23, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home

28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 23, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman

Doesn't really do that much hand-holding (imo) for the benefit of a non-Ugandan audience. Which I respect, but meant that for me at least the mental effort I needed to keep up with stuff meant I didn't really get too involved in the story. Or maybe it was just a story I didn't really get that into, idk? Also, it had a cast of characters listing thing at the back, but it only mentioned the most central characters, so I think like maybe 30%-50% of the cast overall. And it tended to be the characters I needed least help keeping track of, cos I could remember who the protagonist and her dad were, got no clue who Ssozi was though.

22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate

Poems or essays or whatever they are about communism, love/desire, music, sickness and cancer, and Kansas City, all the classic themes. Some stuff felt like it was playing clever games that I didn't really get, but when she's good she can be full-on fireworks going off brilliant, and she's good pretty often. A lot of it was previously published online - you can definitely find When the Lambs Rise Up Against the Bird of Prey and Clickbait Thanatos online for free if you're interested.

Now starting Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks

*21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer*


----------



## petee (Jul 24, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> 2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)



i've never read spike milligan's books, this one worth it?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2021)

petee said:


> i've never read spike milligan's books, this one worth it?



His series of wartime memoir books are hilarious and, in their own way, quite melancholic in places. This one was the first.


----------



## yield (Jul 24, 2021)

yield said:


> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner
> 2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard
> 3. The Erstwhile by Brian Catling


4. The Trouble with Peace by Joe Abercrombie 
5. An American Utopia by Frederic Jameson


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 24, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin

11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer

*22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 27, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)

*23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 27, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance

41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 28, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk

I suppose you already know if the idea of "book about hardcore written by Sam McPheeters" excites you, if it's something you'd have any interest in I can confirm that it's as good as you could hope for. There's a Dennis Potter line I really like about how you should look back on your past with a kind of tender contempt, and there's a lot of that here. Also works as a consideration of, among other things, the tension between individuality and community and a reconsideration of 80s/90s irony and shock tactics from our current post-4chan standpoint, and has a really excellent interview/chapter on what Doc Corbin Dart/26 from the Crucifucks has been up to for the last few decades. This is a nice review of it. Also I only found out about the book from listening to a long interview he did with Damian Abraham, and now I've finished the book it's making me want to re-listen to the interview. Might start Maggie Nelson - Argonauts next.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 29, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy

*31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 29, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy

42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 30, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device

12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 30, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England

43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
*18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 31, 2021)

14/30 Luke Turner - Out of the Woods

Firmly in the "man walks and muses" subgenre of literature. Great though. The walking is around Epping Forest where Turner's family is from. So there is a fair amount of historical stuff about that along with his memoirs and quite a bit about him struggling to come to terms with his bisexuality, which is quite full on. He was at the same school as me (but later) and the horribleness of that experience was quite vivid.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin

*****

23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 1, 2021)

Biddlybee Where are you finding all the audiobooks from?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Biddlybee Where are you finding all the audiobooks from?


Half price audible subscription for 3 months... cancel, wait for another deal. Don't like that it's amazon, but I don't use them otherwise.

Before they got strict with returns, I swapped a whole load of books, so have a few in my library and can still access them when I cancel.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 14/30 Luke Turner - Out of the Woods
> 
> Firmly in the "man walks and muses" subgenre of literature. Great though. The walking is around Epping Forest where Turner's family is from. So there is a fair amount of historical stuff about that along with his memoirs and quite a bit about him struggling to come to terms with his bisexuality, which is quite full on. He was at the same school as me (but later) and the horribleness of that experience was quite vivid.


Thought to myself "huh, I swear I recognise that name from somewhere", having now done a bit of googling I realise that the Luke Turner who runs the Quietus and walks around Epping Forest is not the same person as the one who's locked in eternal meme and apparently legal warfare with the edgelords. So if anyone wants to write a book about walking round Epping Forest while checking your phone every five minutes to argue with edgelords, it seems that niche is still unfilled. 

Not the first time that's happened to me recently - reading the acknowledgements at the end of The First Woman, I had a serious eyebrow-raising moment on seeing that Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi thanked Michael Schmidt for his support, it turns out that Michael Schmidt OBE is a Mexican-British poet with no connection to anyone else of that name.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 1, 2021)

hitmouse yes you are not the first to be confused by that! Hari Kunzru’s “Red Pill” includes arguing with edgelords and walking around a forest, except in Germany.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 4, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> *31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)*



Is this anything like the film?

I've got a copy, but got really put off after seeing the film and now struggle at the idea of even picking the book up. I just remember caveman Tom Hanks doing the worst dialogue I've ever heard.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 4, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble

*30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Is this anything like the film?
> 
> I've got a copy, but got really put off after seeing the film and now struggle at the idea of even picking the book up. I just remember caveman Tom Hanks doing the worst dialogue I've ever heard.



I haven't seen the film, but I've been told it's fucking awful and to avoid it.
The book, on the other hand, is sublime and definitely worth a read (or two!)


----------



## Flavour (Aug 4, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> 19 - Corona, Climate, Chronic Emergency: War Communism in the Twenty-First Century - Andreas Malm


what do you make of Malm?


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts

Don't know if I liked this one quite as much as I was expecting to, and not just cos of the obvious disappointment that Maggie Nelson doesn't fight any harpies or skellingtons in it. She's one of those writers who reference other texts _a lot,_ which could be read as showing off but I think is kind of meant as the opposite, like demystifying the idea of the writer as lone genius or whatever? Anyway, still made me feel like maybe I wasn't quite well-read in queer theory or whatever enough for it. And I did find myself really wondering what her spouse made of it, since presumably he was cool with it but she does also describe him as being an intensely private person so I can't help thinking that'd be a bit weird. Anyway, not trying to slag it off too much, like it is a good book and all, just I didn't love it as much as I'd thought/hoped I might. Next up starting David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration. Which should be a laugh?


----------



## Winot (Aug 4, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman

*15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach*


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 5, 2021)

6/10 - Hope Against Hope: Writings on Ecological Crisis - Out Of The Woods Collective


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2021)

Flavour said:


> what do you make of Malm?


I think he has _some - a lot in fact -  _interesting things, but he's an green-authoritarian old school hidden-Leninist who berates others for their authoritarianism and his knowledge outside of a very narrow niche is appallingly shallow. Topics that I do know a fair bit about that the pronounces on throughout his big one (black skin, white masks) make this very very clear. I do like his unashamed style though. The big book is well worth the read.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 7, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne

*24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd*

The author's alternative title was 'Poverty's No Joke'. An unpublished memoir dating from 1939, written by an SPGBer about growing up in poverty in the East End of London, before her family moved to the United States at the turn of the century. Amongst other places she lived, worked and went hungry in were New York, Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Seattle, San Francisco, Vancouver and Oakland before she returned to Britain in the early 1930s with her husband and her daughter. Very powerfully written with some real brilliant caustic humour in it.

It makes Orwell's _Down and Out in Paris and London_ read like 'What I did in My Gap Year'.

*E.T.A.:*
Eva Torf Judd's obituary from the September 1941 issue of the _Socialist Standard_:  http://socialiststandardmyspace.blogspot.com/2014/11/obituary-eva-torf-judd.html


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 7, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais
3/9 - Benediction by Kent Haruf
4/9 - Perfect Prey by Helen Fields
*5/9 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Aug 7, 2021)

1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021
2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 2021
3/20? Bloom, Jo (2014) Ridley road. Paperback edition published in 2015. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson. (9781780228242) Finished June 2021

*4/20? Golding, William (1954) The lord of the flies. Paperback edition published 1987. London: Faber & Faber. (0571084834) Finished August 2021*

A reread (after 30 years?). I, incorrectly, remembered it as being full of hallucinatory passages but it's actually quite straight forward. I disagree with the blurb on the back that, "Mr Golding knows exactly what boys are like" though but either way an enjoyable read.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 8, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart


----------



## Winot (Aug 8, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach

*16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 8, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy

44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 9, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect

32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners

34 was probably the best (semi-)fictional treatment I've read of the conflict in Israel/Palestine


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
*19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
*


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 9, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights

13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 9, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35: Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford
14/35: Gavin Mueller: Breaking Things at Work
15/35: Paul Romano & Ria Stone: The American Worker
16/35: Geoff Eley: Forging Democracy: The History of the Left in Europe 1850-2000
17/35 Huw Benyon: The Shadow of the Mine 
18/35 Deborah Price & Natalie Butts-Thompson: How Black Were Our Valleys
19/35 David Edgerton: The Rise and Fall of the British Nation: A Twentieth Century History 
20/35 Cynthia Cruz: The Melancholia of Class - A Manifesto for the Working Class 
21/35 Quinn Slobodian: Globalists: The End of Empire and the Birth of Neoliberalism


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty

*25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz. Easy reading, in challenging, blockbuster style thiller which is what I wanted.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)

*32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy


****

24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 12, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night
8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves
9. Carmen Maria Machado - Her Body and Other Parties

10. Silvia Moreno-Garcia - Mexican Gothic. Very readable gothic horror with great Vandermeer/Lovecraft touches about it. Genuinely horrible in many places, but for the right reasons, if that makes sense. Will be reading more of her work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
*20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)

should come with a trigger warning.

*


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 12, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration

This is one of those I had to read twice in a row to properly appreciate, since the writing is so intense and energetic I got through it really quickly but also wanted to take my time letting it sink in a bit. Some really stunning writing in there.

26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder

A sort of sequel to Overqualified, if that means anything to anyone? Funny fake cover letters for job applications, anyway.

27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 

Barely even counts as a book, it's a tiny wee collection of three essays/articles. Perhaps not Baldwin's best but still, he was pretty much always great. Now starting Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop. Which is... very Catholic, I dunno what I was expecting really.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 14, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television

*32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 15, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
> 2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
> 3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
> 4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
> ...



*15. Matt Anniss - **Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music
16. Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World *


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd

*25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow*

It appears that 2021 is my year for reading the autobiographies of Darts players. That's three now. If only Jocky Wilson had penned his memoir.


----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2021)

late start, eh

1: leigh fermor,_ a time to keep silent_
2: haider, _mistaken identity_  (3rd try, am getting through it this time)


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night
8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves
9. Carmen Maria Machado - Her Body and Other Parties
10. Silvia Moreno-Garcia - Mexican Gothic

11. Lex Croucher - Reputation. Enjoyable costume drama trash that I read in a day.


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...


8/30 - Willie Vlautin - The Night Always Comes
9/30 - Pat Nevin - The Accidental Footballer
10/30 - Stephen Morris - _Fast Forward_: Confessions Of A Post-Punk Percussionist – Volume II
11/30 - Edouard Louis - Who Killed My Father?
12/30 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue


----------



## little_legs (Aug 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> 11/30 - Edouard Louis - Who Killed My Father?


Did you like it? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 17, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7. Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
9. Emma Dabiri - What White People Can Do Next
10. Ben Lerner - The Topeka School
11. Bessel Van Der Kolk- The Body Keeps The Score
12. Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
13. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
14. Ursula Le Guin - The Left Hand of Darkness

15. Matt Anniss - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music
16. Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World 
*17. Torrey Peters - Detransition Baby *


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 17, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus

14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 17, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners

36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2021)

little_legs said:


> Did you like it? Would you recommend it?


It’s well worth putting a couple of hours aside for.   It’s a short read but a powerful one, how he moves from a ‘hatred’ for his father to a hatred of the bastards that killed him is both moving and infuriating.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 17, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart

45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us

Really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2021)

15/30 Jennifer Lucy Allan - The Foghorn’s Lament: The disappearing music of the coast.

A lovely social history of foghorns and the interesting obsessives and eccentrics the author encounters on her quest to find out about their sounds.


Here is a photo of my cat Zip asleep on the book also.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest

*17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies*


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 19, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley

10/30 Red Plenty: Inside the Fifties' Soviet Dream - Francis Spufford

11/30 Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West - Dee Brown

12/30 Bare-Faced Messiah: The True Story of L. Ron Hubbard - Russell Miller

13/30 Stalin's Economic Advisors: The Varga Institute and the Making of Soviet Foreign Policy - Kyung Deok Roh

14/30 Random Acts of Senseless Violence  - Jack Womack

15/30 India's Bandit Queen: The True Story of Phoolan Devi  - Mala Sen 

16/30 The Vernaculars of Communism: Language, Ideology and Power in the Soviet Union and Eastern Europe - Petre Petrov and Lara Ryazanova-Clarke (editors)


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find

*34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry *


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 19, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop

I can't really say I loved this one. The setting being Catholic priests on the frontier during the 19th-century colonisation of the southwest US means that it's not the easiest book for a contemporary reader to sympathise with, and then the plot and characters didn't really engage me enough to make up for it. But if anyone played Red Dead Redemption 2 and thought "I really like this setting, but I wish that instead of cowboys doing cowboy things it was just Catholic priests doing Catholic stuff instead", then I would 100% recommend it to them. Also, incredibly funny of Willa Cather to call it Death Comes for the Archbishop, as if it was an exciting murder mystery or something, when a) the plot of the book is that the guy lives a long and successful life and then dies of old age on the last page, and b) he spends most of his life as a bishop, gets promoted to archbishop on page 179, and then retires on page 186. And pages 183-184 just consist of a chapter header and then a page left blank following the chapter header, just to make it clear how little of this book involves this guy being an archbishop. Anyway, starting Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront next. Which will probably have less bishops in?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 21, 2021)

7/10 - The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 22, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
*21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A) *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz

*26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride. Not as good as his Logan Macrae books. Going for gritty but comes across as trying too hard. *


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. Exile" - James Swallow
> 2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
> 3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
> 4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
> ...



I see you have a couple of 'cough' Tartan Noir books in your list. I'd recommend Alan Parks if you haven't already read him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> I see you have a couple of 'cough' Tartan Noir books in your list. I'd recommend Alan Parks if you haven't already read him.


Thanks, I'll look him up  Always on the lookout for some more crime fiction. 

Ian Rankin was on BBC6 this morning talking about finishing a novel started by William Mcllvaney, who I've never read, and that sounded rather interesting.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2021)

Alan Parks has also been added to my list, thanks imposs1904


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 22, 2021)

16/30 Philip Larkin - All That Jazz: A Record Diary

An anthology of record reviews the man did for the Daily Telegraph, no less, between 1961 and 1971. Probably best read in bursts.

It's interesting because Larkin obviously loves jazz, but hates the modern jazz being made throughout the 1960s. It end up being a textbook in conservatism, with him grudgingly admitting in the introduction to the book that he now quite likes Charlie Parker (as opposed to his reviews in the book), because it sounds better than the music which followed.

Obvs Larkin is a decent wordsmith and it is very amusing to read his thoughts on records and musicians I like:



There are a lot of postive reviews of older material, blues stuff, trad things etc too. 

Well worth the £2 I paid for it from Oxfam Books in Islington.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 22, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us

46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 23, 2021)

1/35 Wayne Hussey - Salad Daze
2/35 Steven Morris - Fast Forward: Confessions of a Post-Punk Percussionist: Volume 2
3/35 Paul Gilroy - There Ain’t No Black in the Union Jack: The Cultural Politics of Race and Nation
4/35 Beatrix Campbell - Goliath: Britain’s Dangerous Places
5/35 Ralph Miliband - Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
6/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Class Notes: Posing as Politics and Other Thoughts on the American Scene
7/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Stirrings in the Jug: Black Politics in the Post-segregation Era
8/35 Adolf Reed Jr - Nothing Left: The Long Slow Surrender of American Liberals
9/35 Jack Holland & Henry McDonald - INLA: Deadly Divisions
10/35: Cedric Johnson (Ed): The Neoliberal Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, Late Capitalism and the Remaking of New Orleans
11/35: Richard Sennett & Jonathan Cobb - The Hidden Injuries of Class
12/35: John Cruddas: The Dignity of Labour
13/35: Huw Benyon: Working For Ford
14/35: Gavin Mueller: Breaking Things at Work
15/35: Paul Romano & Ria Stone: The American Worker
16/35: Geoff Eley: Forging Democracy: The History of the Left in Europe 1850-2000
17/35 Huw Benyon: The Shadow of the Mine 
18/35 Deborah Price & Natalie Butts-Thompson: How Black Were Our Valleys
19/35 David Edgerton: The Rise and Fall of the British Nation: A Twentieth Century History 
20/35 Cynthia Cruz: The Melancholia of Class - A Manifesto for the Working Class 
21/35 Quinn Slobodian: Globalists: The End of Empire and the Birth of Neoliberalism
22/35 Pat Nevin: The Accidental Footballer 
23/35 Gabriel Winant: The Next Shift, The Fall of Industry and the Rise of Healthcare in Rust Belt America


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry

*35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis *


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 24, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast

38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 24, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow

*26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)*


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 25, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle

15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia

Like with any old wobbly stuff or similar, this is simultaneously really inspiring and saddening/frustrating to read from the perspective of the modern-day union movement, full of stuff like "Fletcher went over to Baltimore and quickly convinced another seven ships to come out on sympathy strikes" and the like. Nice and readable for an academic-type book.

30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos

John Berger being John Berger. Time, space, love, separation, migration, poetry, rail stations, language. I really liked it, I did think that perhaps being squashed up against the window of a late-running National Express coach wasn't the best situation for me to really appreciate Berger's musings but perhaps it sort of was in a way. Now starting Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 28, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken

47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years


----------



## Winot (Aug 28, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies

*19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller*


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 29, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais
3/9 - Benediction by Kent Haruf
4/9 - Perfect Prey by Helen Fields
5/9 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
*6/9 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 29, 2021)

17/30 Judy and Fred Vermorel - Fandemonium! The book of fan cults and dance crazes

From 1988. Nice “scrapbook” on fan hysteria that starts with the tango and outpourings of grief at the death of Rudolph Valentino and takes in obsession, lust and psychopathy via Elvis, the Bay City Rollers, Goldie Hawn and a cast of thousands. “These days it takes more talent to be a fan than a celebrity”.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/25 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You

The blurb had a quote comparing it to Miranda July, which is always a mistake cos inviting readers to compare your book to a really good author is setting it up to fail a bit. In particular, Miranda July has a knack of doing stuff that is easy to write off on first appearance as self-indulgent twee whimsy but then turns out to be really intelligent and powerful, whereas some of Sexsmith's magical realism stuff seemed to not really make that jump and just seemed like cutesy whimsy to me. But having said that, a bit more than half way through there was a story about a piano-playing child prodigy and a stock market crash that was really properly great, and I liked everything I read after that a bit more, I dunno if the stuff toward the end of the collection actually was better or if I just had a higher opinion of her writing after the piano prodigy story. Next up, starting Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks for that appraisal hitmouse. I agree that July seems able to pull off a level of quirkiness that would be utterly infuriating in less skilled hands, and I might have bought Sexsmith's book on the basis of the comparison. Maybe not now (although I wonder how much the comparison was prompted by the title of the collection - definite ring of 'No one Belongs Here More Than You' to it ...)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy

*****

25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Thanks for that appraisal hitmouse. I agree that July seems able to pull off a level of quirkiness that would be utterly infuriating in less skilled hands, and I might have bought Sexsmith's book on the basis of the comparison. Maybe not now (although I wonder how much the comparison was prompted by the title of the collection - definite ring of 'No one Belongs Here More Than You' to it ...)


I'd still say it's worth a read, just go into it with your expectations adjusted accordingly.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 31, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis

*37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)*


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 1, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man

17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)

*27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)*


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2021)

> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...





> 8/30 - Willie Vlautin - The Night Always Comes





> 9/30 - Pat Nevin - The Accidental Footballer





> 10/30 - Stephen Morris - _Fast Forward_: Confessions Of A Post-Punk Percussionist – Volume II





> 11/30 - Edouard Louis - Who Killed My Father?





> 12/30 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue



13/30 - Ignacio Iglesias - The Final Weeks of the Spanish Republic
14/30 - Amia Srinivasan - The Right to Sex: Feminism in the 21st Century
15/30 - Ben Teitelbaum - War for Eternity: inside Bannon’s Far Right Circle of Power Brokers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride

*27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley. Not his best novel though I still enjoy his characters and he remains one of my favourite novelists*


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 2, 2021)

belboid said:


> 13/30 - Ignacio Iglesias - The Final Weeks of the Spanish Republic
> 14/30 - Amia Srinivasan - The Right to Sex: Feminism in the 21st Century
> 15/30 - Ben Teitelbaum - War for Eternity: inside Bannon’s Far Right Circle of Power Brokers



What do you make of the Srinivasan? She seems pretty impressive from what I've read of her. And is the Iglesias related to the thread on here or just a coincidence?
Anyway:

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language

A very odd book. Perhaps I'd appreciate it more if I knew more about Hildegard of Bingen going in, although fellow Hildegard of Bingen noobs can be reassured that the Alice Spawls section at the end is a sort of biography of her. Anyway, I would 100% play a video game based on Huw Lemmey's interpretation of Hildegard of Bingen's life and visions. Unfortunate that one of the most dramatic and intense sections of the book involves a character slicing her leg open on a metal spike while climbing, which Lemmey must surely have realised would make contemporary readers think of "Lyn! I've pierced my foot on a spike!" 
Now starting Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine. Really good so far.


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> What do you make of the Srinivasan? She seems pretty impressive from what I've read of her. And is the Iglesias related to the thread on here or just a coincidence?


The Iglesias is available for £2 on kubo, so i picked it up.  An interesting read, i keep meaning to go back to the thread and comment on/from it.

The Srinivasan is absolutely brilliant, easily the book of the year for me so far. It's sharp, witty, doesn't patronise the reader and takes on the strongest arguments on the relevant topics.  Even where I disagree with her (a rarity) she ays out really clearly the rationale behind her points so it is easy to really narrow down the specificity of the disagreement, iyswim. It expresses many of the key issues around what some might call identity politics and shows how best, albeit messily, we can deal with them. I will be buying several more copies to give to people.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 3, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)

*28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)*


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 5, 2021)

1/30 The End of Everything (Astrophysically Speaking) - Katie Mack

2/30 Terror and Democracy in the Age of Stalin: The Social Dynamics of Repression - Wendy Z. Goldman

3/30 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot

4/30 Failed Fuhrers: A History of Britain's Extreme Right - Graham Macklin

5/30 The Spectre of Babeuf - Ian Birchall

6/30 To Do Something Beautiful - Rohini Hensman

7/30 Rajani Palme Dutt: A Study in British Stalinism - John Callaghan

8/30 The East was Read: Socialist Culture in the Third World - Vijay Prasad (editor)

9/30 The Chaplin Machine: Slapstick, Fordism and the Communist Avant-Garde - Owen Hatherley

10/30 Red Plenty: Inside the Fifties' Soviet Dream - Francis Spufford

11/30 Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West - Dee Brown

12/30 Bare-Faced Messiah: The True Story of L. Ron Hubbard - Russell Miller

13/30 Stalin's Economic Advisors: The Varga Institute and the Making of Soviet Foreign Policy - Kyung Deok Roh

14/30 Random Acts of Senseless Violence  - Jack Womack

15/30 India's Bandit Queen: The True Story of Phoolan Devi  - Mala Sen 

16/30 The Vernaculars of Communism: Language, Ideology and Power in the Soviet Union and Eastern Europe - Petre Petrov and Lara Ryazanova-Clarke (editors)

17/30 Underground Asia: Global Revolutionaries and the Assault on Empire - Tim Harper


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 5, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)

*29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin*


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 5, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> *29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin*


What was this like? I’ve just recently started dipping into McIlvanney and been enjoying his stuff so far


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 6, 2021)

18/30 Fred Vermorel - Queen Victoria’s Lovers: Erotomania & Fantasy.

Stalkers rather than lovers, would be fairer. A mad short book documenting a bunch of characters who were unhealthily obsessed with the Queen. Really entertaining. Sort of a prequel to Vermorel’s 80s books about sexual fixation on pop stars.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 7, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> What was this like? I’ve just recently started dipping into McIlvanney and been enjoying his stuff so far



I enjoyed it, and it's worth a read, but it does read more like a Rankin novel than it does a McIlvanney novel. And I'm sure Rankin would be the first to admit that he doesn't have McIlvanney's prose style.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 7, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin

*30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)*


----------



## nogojones (Sep 7, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion

*34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 8, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)

*31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)*

It's a shame if this probably gets dismissed as nothing more that the novelisation of the film because it is so much more than that. A really excellent crime thriller. I was surprised how good it was.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy

*****

26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
*22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
****
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 9, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane

18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
*24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 10, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)

*32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 11, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas
13/40 The White Tiger, Aravind Adiga
14/40 Spare Room, Dreda Say Mitchell 
15/40 The Rosie Effect, Graeme Simsion
16/40 My Wife's Husband, EH Davis 
17/40 Carpool, Noelle Adams
18/40 Roam, Erik Therme
19/40 the Rosie Result, Graeme Simsion
20/40 The Perfect Family, Jacquie Underwood
21/40 The Price of Time, Tim Tigner
22/40 Rumors, Phil M Williams
23/40 If She Were Blind, Laney Wylde
24/40 Billy Summers, Stephen King 
25/40 The Crow Road, Iain Banks
26/40 Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 13, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)

*38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 13, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
*
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
*25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
*


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller

*20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7. Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
9. Emma Dabiri - What White People Can Do Next
10. Ben Lerner - The Topeka School
11. Bessel Van Der Kolk- The Body Keeps The Score
12. Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
13. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
14. Ursula Le Guin - The Left Hand of Darkness
15. Matt Anniss - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music
16. Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
17. Torrey Peters - Detransition Baby
*18. W.G. Sebald - Rings of Saturn 
19. Amelia Horgan - Lost in Work: Escaping Capitalism 
20. Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley

*28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi. An intricately plotted story, well written but somehow not satisfying.*


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 15, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times

19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 16, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music

41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 18, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again

*39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers*


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2021)

> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...


13/30 - Ignacio Iglesias - The Final Weeks of the Spanish Republic
14/30 - Amia Srinivasan - The Right to Sex: Feminism in the 21st Century
15/30 - Ben Teitelbaum - War for Eternity: inside Bannon’s Far Right Circle of Power Brokers


16/30 - Shaun Bythell - Confessions of a Bookseller
17/30 - Daniel Levitin - This Is Your Brain On Music: Understanding a Human Obsession
18/30 - Tamsyn Muir - Gideon the Ninth


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 18, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
5/25. _Jojolion_ - Araki Hirohiko.
6/25. _Stardust Crusaders_ - Araki Hirohiko.
7/25. _Screw Style_ - Tsuge Yoshiharu.
8/25. _Ordeal by Hunger: The Story of the Donner Party_ - George R. Stewart.
9/25. _The Virgin and the Gypsy_ - D.H. Lawrence.
*10/25. Jolyne, Fly High with GUCCI - Araki Hirohiko.
11/25. Jorge Joestar - Maijo Otaro.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 19, 2021)

19/30 Simon Napier-Bell - Black Vinyl White Powder

From 2002. Found it on a garden wall chuck out pile recently. Top holiday read. The author managed Marc Bolan, The Yardbirds and Wham! 

Basically a bitchy insider account of the UK music industry from the 1950s onwards. Strong argument that drugs have been the driving force rather than the audience or artists. Fun!

Because of when it was published there are some jarring clangers, such as Jonathan King being liberally quoted throughout.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham

***

28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 19/30 Simon Napier-Bell - Black Vinyl White Powder
> 
> From 2002. Found it on a garden wall chuck out pile recently. Top holiday read. The author managed Marc Bolan, The Yardbirds and Wham!
> 
> ...


I read that a few years back.  It’s very entertaining and interesting about how technological change changed the nature of the music we listened to.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 19, 2021)

belboid said:


> I read that a few years back.  It’s very entertaining and interesting about how technological change changed the nature of the music we listened to.


Yup! Better and funnier in many ways than the standard rock star biog I thought.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> 26/40 Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier


Proper classic that one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
*26/20 - Beasts of No Nation - Uzodinma Iweala
*


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 19, 2021)

1/25. _Phantom Blood_ - Araki Hirohiko.
2/25. _Battle Tendency _- Araki Hirohiko.
3/25. _Stone Ocean _- Araki Hirohiko.
4/25. _Steel Ball Run_ - Araki Hirohiko.
5/25. _Jojolion_ - Araki Hirohiko.
6/25. _Stardust Crusaders_ - Araki Hirohiko.
7/25. _Screw Style_ - Tsuge Yoshiharu.
8/25. _Ordeal by Hunger: The Story of the Donner Party_ - George R. Stewart.
9/25. _The Virgin and the Gypsy_ - D.H. Lawrence.
10/25. _Jolyne, Fly High with GUCCI_ - Araki Hirohiko.
11/25. _Jorge Joestar _- Maijo Otaro.
*12/25. Purple Haze Feedback - Kadono Kouhei.*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham

***

29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 20, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years

48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)

*34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris*


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 21, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> *34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris*


Presumably no relation to the Black Flag/Circle Jerks guy?

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine

Really liked this one, I got through it pretty quickly when I read it so decided to re-read it to be sure of taking it all in. Then new issues of Viz and Dope arrived while I was re-reading so that sidetracked me a bit as well. It did sometimes make me want to hide/burn his thesaurus, but only at a few points, so that's not bad overall. Also, didn't directly mention the ISN and #sexyracistchairgate, but I did wonder how much that experience might've planted the seeds for this book. Anyway, no James Bridle but still definitely recommended if you fancy reading a book about the internet and all that.
Next up starting Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant, which'll hopefully be a bit lighter.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 22, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris

*35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: Football's Hard Men by Phil Thompson

The books I stumble across - and end up reading - on archive.org . It's a guilty pleasure.   *


----------



## Signal 11 (Sep 22, 2021)

8/10 - Country Joe & Me - Ron Cabral (tried it as there was nothing else but wouldn't recommend)
9/10 - Mikhail Botvinnik: 6th World Chess Champion - Isaak & Vladimir Linder


----------



## nogojones (Sep 23, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life

*36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem*


----------



## yield (Sep 26, 2021)

yield said:


> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner
> 2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard
> 3. The Erstwhile by Brian Catling
> 4. The Trouble with Peace by Joe Abercrombie
> 5. An American Utopia by Frederic Jameson


6. The Uninhabitable Earth by David Wallace Wells
7. Cider with Rosie by Laurie Lee
8. The Book of Trespass by Nick Hayes


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst
2. The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. Milkman - Anna Burns
4. Why I'm no Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
5. The Red - Linda Nagata
6. The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follet
7. Katherine Carlyle - Rupert Thomson
8. Project Hail Mary - Andy Weir
9. Shards of Earth - Adrian Tchaikovsky
10. Remote Control - Nnedi Okorafor
11. Americanah - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
12. Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
13. The Lesson - Caldwell Turnbull
14. A Little Hatred - Joe Abercrombe
15. The Trouble With Peace - Joe Abercrombe
16. Fugitive Pieces - Ann Michaels
17. Where the Crawdads Sing - Delia Owens
18. The Wisdom of Crowds - Joe Abercrombe


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 27, 2021)

20/30 Rob Ray - A Beautiful Idea: History Of The Freedom Press Anarchists

Enjoyable and seemingly honest and unheroic account of the UK’s longest running anarchist institution.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 20/30 Rob Ray - A Beautiful Idea: History Of The Freedom Press Anarchists
> 
> Enjoyable and seemingly honest and unheroic account of the UK’s longest running anarchist institution.



It's on my shelf. I should read it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 28, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson

*36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes*


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers

*40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin*


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 28, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant

Went into it being like "ah, this should be a bit of light relief" only to find out the first chapter/essay was about both his parents dying. Although still fairly funny as pieces of writing about your parents dying go? Anyway, I definitely like him more for reading the book and getting to "know" him a bit more, has a great viciously angry bit about landlords, and it covers the great, classic, universal themes that everyone can relate to - being a teenager in the 2000s, nostalgia for the late 2000s and early 2010s when you were in your early twenties, coming to terms with turning thirty in the late 2010s, that sort of thing. Although I am still reeling from a bit right near the end, in the middle of a really good essay about his relationship with alcohol after his dad drank himself to death, where he claims to have drank half a crate of Strongbow Dark Fruits in Bangor in the 2000s, even though everyone knows that back when we were teenagers in the 2000s we had to drink snakebite and black the oldfashioned way because the earth-shaking, epochal moment when Strongbow Dark Fruits arrived and everything changed forever didn't happen until 2013. I can't think why he would offer up such an obvious falsehood in his book but there you go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi

*29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi. An interesting concept, quite Agatha Christie like, very easy to read and rather understated. I enjoyed it!*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 30, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes

*37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney*


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2021)

> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...


13/30 - Ignacio Iglesias - The Final Weeks of the Spanish Republic
14/30 - Amia Srinivasan - The Right to Sex: Feminism in the 21st Century
15/30 - Ben Teitelbaum - War for Eternity: inside Bannon’s Far Right Circle of Power Brokers
16/30 - Shaun Bythell - Confessions of a Bookseller
17/30 - Daniel Levitin - This Is Your Brain On Music: Understanding a Human Obsession
18/30 - Tamsyn Muir - Gideon the Ninth


19/30 - Nicolas Blincoe - More Noble Than War: the Story of Football in Palestine and Israel
20/30 - F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby


I only finished the Blincoe this morning and in a semi-desperate attempt to make 2/3s of my target by 3/4s of the way through the year, I needed a book I could read in a day.  I've never read (or seen) Gatsby so it seemed like a good choice.  What a wonderfully written book about utter wankers.


----------



## Gin n tonic (Oct 1, 2021)

OMG! I'm late in the year, but I do love reading.. Jeez.. Hi all..let's swap books. So many


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> What a wonderfully written book about utter wankers.



What a wonderfully written summary of everything that's ever been written about _The Great Gatsby_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi
29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi

*30. "The Appeal" - Janice Hallett. Really, realy enjoyed this. A good story interestingly written in the form of emails and text messages *


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 2, 2021)

*21. Olga Ravn - The Employees: A Workplace Novel of the 22nd Century  *


----------



## Winot (Oct 4, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney

*21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone

***

30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> 20/30 - F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
> 
> 
> I only finished the Blincoe this morning and in a semi-desperate attempt to make 2/3s of my target by 3/4s of the way through the year, I needed a book I could read in a day.  I've never read (or seen) Gatsby so it seemed like a good choice.  What a wonderfully written book about utter wankers.


When I got around to reading it, I was really glad I hadn't had it ruined by having to read it for my GCSEs or anything.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 7, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
26/20 - Beasts of No Nation - Uzodinma Iweala
*27/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle (A)*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 7, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age

Bold of McAlevey to write a whole book about labour organising when, being an American, she can't spell either word correctly. Been out for long enough now that I think it's gone past the original hype stage and is maybe having a bit of a backlash, idk. I can certainly see the logic of some of the critiques of her work that I've seen, and ultimately it does feel a bit more like a (very good) book from a union full-timer's perspective than from a shop stewards. Especially the chapter on Smithfield Foods, I'd love to see a more syndicalist/autonomist analysis of that campaign. But a good and engaging and very worthwhile book overall, I came away sort of thinking "oh, it'd be great to see what she has to say about the West Virginia teachers, or UVW and all the London cleaners stuff, or the Manchester bus strike."
Basically if you're enough of a union nerd to have any interest in this book you've probably already either read it or got it on your to-read list, but if by some chance you're a massive union nerd and that's not the case I'd definitely recommend it.
Next up, starting Michelle Good - Five Little Indians.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride 
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi
29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi
30. "The Appeal" - Janice Hallett

*31. "Five Minds" - Guy Morpuss. Intriguing premise and easy to read but maybe didn't fulfill its promise*


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 9, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island

20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 12, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians

A story worth telling, but as a novel it didn't really do a tremendous amount for me. But maybe I'm just not the intended audience, and that's fine.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 12, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney

*38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior*


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 12, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz

46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House

I don't think I'm going to hit my target this year, am I...?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford.


31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 12, 2021)

21/30 12 Rules For What - Post-Internet Far Right: Fascism In The Age Of The Internet

Interesting small book from the 12 Rules For What podcast. Actually a lot more readable than the bits they read out aloud on the show led me to believe. Explains the various currents of European/US fascism concisely and well. Some good bits on their limitations (for example the precarious relationship that online grifter "influencers" have with their "swarm" of fans). Quite useful for old farts who have their analysis of this stuff rooted in the 1980s and 1990s, I think. Makes some suggestions for what could be done at the end but wisely ends by saying that these things really need to be worked through by a movement. Good stuff on how climate change is going to fuck everything up and what this means for anti-fascists too - their next book is on eco-fascism.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 12, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored

49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin

*41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais

****

32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas
13/40 The White Tiger, Aravind Adiga
14/40 Spare Room, Dreda Say Mitchell 
15/40 The Rosie Effect, Graeme Simsion
16/40 My Wife's Husband, EH Davis 
17/40 Carpool, Noelle Adams
18/40 Roam, Erik Therme
19/40 the Rosie Result, Graeme Simsion
20/40 The Perfect Family, Jacquie Underwood
21/40 The Price of Time, Tim Tigner
22/40 Rumors, Phil M Williams
23/40 If She Were Blind, Laney Wylde
24/40 Billy Summers, Stephen King 
25/40 The Crow Road, Iain Banks
26/40 Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
27/40 The Perfect Wife, Blake Pierce
28/40 The Diary of a Bookseller, Shaun Bythell 
29/40 You, Caroline Kepnes 
30/40 Reservoir 13, Jon McGregor
31/40 Forever, Judy Blume 
32/40 Brighton Rock, Graham Greene


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem

*38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais

*****

33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais


----------



## braindancer (Oct 19, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London
10/20 - The Troop - Nick Cutter


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais

****
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 22, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)

*42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein*


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz
46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House

47/69 Jon McGregor - Lea Fall Stand
48/69 Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
49/69 Elizabeth Hay - Alone in the Classroom
50/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Palm Sunday


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 24, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War

Pretty weighty, the first half is very statistics heavy, the second part where he moves on from economic restructuring and starts looking at the potential political impact was easier to read (for me anyway) but perhaps less original/unique? Also you can really tell it came out in 2017, I appreciate that at the time everyone needed to have an analysis of the 2016 election but I don't think anyone needs to read any more of those now. Next up is Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium, aka the book that everyone who reads that one Greil Marcus book feels obliged to read at some point.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 25, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice

50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais

*****

35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais


----------



## braindancer (Oct 26, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London
10/20 - The Troop - Nick Cutter
11/20 - Migration- Helen Marshall


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 26, 2021)

I've got up to the bit in Pursuit of the Millennium where he's talking about Pope Urban II. It does feel a tiny bit disconcerting when he describes the important role that Urban played in starting the crusades.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
26/20 - Beasts of No Nation - Uzodinma Iweala
27/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle (A)
* 28/20 - Tipping the Velvet - Sarah Waters*


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2021)

1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
5/30 - Antonio Damasio - Descartes' Error: Emotion, Reason, and the Human Brain
6/30 - Sudhir Hazareesingh - Black Spartacus: the Epic Life of Toussaint Louverture
7/30 - Carolyn Fick - The Making of Haiti: The Saint Domingue Revolution from Below
8/30 - Willie Vlautin - The Night Always Comes
9/30 - Pat Nevin - The Accidental Footballer
10/30 - Stephen Morris - _Fast Forward_: Confessions Of A Post-Punk Percussionist – Volume II
11/30 - Edouard Louis - Who Killed My Father?
12/30 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
13/30 - Ignacio Iglesias - The Final Weeks of the Spanish Republic
14/30 - Amia Srinivasan - The Right to Sex: Feminism in the 21st Century
15/30 - Ben Teitelbaum - War for Eternity: inside Bannon’s Far Right Circle of Power Brokers
16/30 - Shaun Bythell - Confessions of a Bookseller
17/30 - Daniel Levitin - This Is Your Brain On Music: Understanding a Human Obsession
18/30 - Tamsyn Muir - Gideon the Ninth
19/30 - Nicolas Blincoe - More Noble Than War: the Story of Football in Palestine and Israel
20/30 - F Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby


21/30 - Graeme Macrae Burnet - Case Histories
22/30 - David Renton - The New Authoritarians: Convergence on the Far Right
23/30 - Giovannino Guareschi - The Little World of Don Camillo


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais


****

36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 27, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein

*43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 28, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 

*39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais

*****

37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 30, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction

21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague


----------



## Winot (Oct 31, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing

*22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald *


----------



## Winot (Oct 31, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald

*23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais

*****
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2021)

22/30 Shon Faye - The Transgender Issue: An Argument For Justice

A useful extension and background to some of the more vituperative discussions on here.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow

*44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 3, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard

*40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 3, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
*
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat*


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 5, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction
21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague

22/25 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw


----------



## braindancer (Nov 5, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London
10/20 - The Troop - Nick Cutter
11/20 - Migration- Helen Marshall
12/20 - Strangers on a Train - Patricia Highsmith


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi
29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi
30. "The Appeal" - Janice Hallett
31. "Five Minds" - Guy Morpuss

*32. "The Cold, Cold Ground" - Adrian McKinty. Really, really liked this, engaging thriller with an interesting central  character*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 6, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem
38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer

*40/45 Margaret Atwood - Year of the Flood
41/45 Ruán O'Donnell - Special Category: The IRA in English Prisons, Vol. 2: 1978-1985 
*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Nov 6, 2021)

1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021
2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 2021
3/20? Bloom, Jo (2014) Ridley road. Paperback edition published in 2015. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson. (9781780228242) Finished June 2021
4/20? Golding, William (1954) The lord of the flies. Paperback edition published 1987. London: Faber & Faber. (0571084834) Finished August 2021

*5/20? Lee, Stewart (2010) How I escaped my certain fate: the life and deaths of a stand-up comedian. Paperback edition published 2011. London: Faber & Faber. (9780571254811) Finished November 2021*

Not sure why I read this, especially as I'm reading almost nothing these days, as I don't like stand-up comedy. In fact, I really hate all those panel shows. Anyway, any book that has footnotes that take up entire pages is alright by me. I enjoy Stewart Lee's performance and writing but I'm not sure I find it funny. Perhaps I have no sense of humour?


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2021)

yield said:


> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner
> 2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard
> 3. The Erstwhile by Brian Catling
> 4. The Trouble with Peace by Joe Abercrombie
> ...


9. Circe by Madeline Miller
10. There Is No Antimemetics Division by qntm


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais

****
39/70 Taken - Robert Crais


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais
39/70 Taken - Robert Crais

***

40/70 The Sentry - Robert Crais


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 8, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 21/30 12 Rules For What - Post-Internet Far Right: Fascism In The Age Of The Internet


23/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing The Police

Same publisher as the 12 Rules For What one, which also means full marks for design and illustrations. You can read the whole thing online at the Dog Section website too.

The majority of the book is taken up with _why_ _the police - and policing - is bad, _with some contributors expanding the readers' view of the police to include border controls etc. This is fine, as far as it goes, but I'd venture that people who pick up a book called "Abolishing The Police" are already not massive fans of the police. In fact, loads of people have criticisms of the police, especially now, which makes the book quite timely. It's just that there is a gulf between criticising the police and calling for their abolition that I think could have been given more focus here.

The vast majority of contributors are academics of some sort and there is a tendency to get a bit word soupy and very intersectional. But having said that, a lot of them also seem to be doing useful work in communities, which is more than I am at the moment. The editor was roughed up by Hackney police for giving a kid who was being arrested a bust card - and was hauled over the coals by the tabloids for her efforts into the bargain, including an especially foul piece by Jeremy Clarkson iirc. I contributed to her crowdfunder fwiw.

Perhaps it is this lecturey/footnotey profile of the contributors that made a lot of the material a bit abstract for me. I am sure that someone in the book would say this abstractness is because I am a cis white middle class bear who is not a sex worker or mad* or a bunch of other things, which would mean that I am more likely to be on the sharp end of policing in my daily life. Despite these privileges, I would like to abolish the police. And I am aware that there are times and places where this has happened in some ways, or where practical steps have been taken towards doing that. So perhaps the book could have been strengthened by including some more concrete examples of that.

There are some very useful chapters later in the book on transformative justice (as opposed to restorative justice) which I would recommend. And mentions of other sources to go for further information. The glossary in the book is a link to the related Abolitionist Futures website, which seems a lot more practical and readable. So you might want to start there.

*Mad is the term used in the book, as in Mad Pride, reclaiming "queer" etc.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 9, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause

*46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)*


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 11, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War
38/30 Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium

Found this possibly easier to read than I expected, but who doesn't love a good apocalyptic sect? Interesting how Cohn seems a lot less sympathetic to those he studied than, say, Christopher Hill. Made me quite want to re-read Q at some point. Now reading The Wilhelmshaven Revolt by Ikarus/Ernst Schneider, which doesn't count cos it's a pamphlet but feels quite appropriate for Armistice Day, and also an interesting contrast with the Cohn, and will probably start Cindy Milstein (ed) - There Is Nothing So Whole As A Broken Heart next.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2021)

Cohn was quite openly a reactionary - he hatred all that and feared it was happening again.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais
39/70 Taken - Robert Crais
40/70 The Sentry - Robert Crais


***

41/70  Voodoo River - Robert Crais


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 13, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat

*43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night
8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves
9. Carmen Maria Machado - Her Body and Other Parties
10. Silvia Moreno-Garcia - Mexican Gothic
11. Lex Croucher - Reputation

12. Jesse Sutanto - Dial A for Aunties. Yet more book club trash. I'm quite embarrassed that my last note on this thread was several months ago and also featured read-in-a-day fluff; I do actually have four other books on the go (weighty lit, complex non-fic and stuff for work, all really interesting), but am so tired from work all the time that I am crawling through them all at a page a week


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 14, 2021)

1/9 - A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman
2/9 - Taken by Robert Crais
3/9 - Benediction by Kent Haruf
4/9 - Perfect Prey by Helen Fields
5/9 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
6/9 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman
*7/9 - The Glory Of Their Times by Lawrence S Ritter*


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 14, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz
46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House
47/69 Jon McGregor - Lean Fall Stand
48/69 Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
49/69 Elizabeth Hay - Alone in the Classroom
50/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Palm Sunday

51/69 Dr Boule Whytelaw III - Think Like a White Man: A Satirical Guide to Conquering the World While Black
52/69 Sarah-Jayne Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves: The Secret Life of the Teenage Brain
53/69 Heather Augustyn - Don Drummond: The Genius and Tragedy of the World's Greatest Trombonist


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 15, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire

51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 17, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction
21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague
22/25 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw

23/25 - Arthur Machen - The Great God Pan


----------



## braindancer (Nov 17, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London
10/20 - The Troop - Nick Cutter
11/20 - Migration- Helen Marshall
12/20 - Strangers on a Train - Patricia Highsmith
13/20 - A Voyage for Madmen - Peter Nichols


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 18, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*44/35 A Tribute to Noel Ignatiev 1940-2019 by Hard Crackers Magazine

A book length tribute to the late writer and political activist, Noel Ignatiev.*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 19, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev

*45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
23/24 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 20, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev
45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*46/35 Mildred Pierced by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem
38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer
40/45 Margaret Atwood - Year of the Flood
41/45 Ruán O'Donnell - Special Category: The IRA in English Prisons, Vol. 2: 1978-1985 

*42/45 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
43/45 Margaret Atwood - MaddAddam
44/45 Hunter S. Thompson - The Rum Diary*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause
46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)

*48/52 - Roddy Doyle - Love
49/52 - Minette Walters - A Dreadful Murder*


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 23/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing The Police
> 
> Same publisher as the 12 Rules For What one, which also means full marks for design and illustrations. You can read the whole thing online at the Dog Section website too.
> 
> The majority of the book is taken up with _why_ _the police - and policing - is bad, _with some contributors expanding the readers' view of the police to include border controls etc. This is fine, as far as it goes, but I'd venture that people who pick up a book called "Abolishing The Police" are already not massive fans of the police. In fact, loads of people have criticisms of the police, especially now, which makes the book quite timely. It's just that there is a gulf between criticising the police and calling for their abolition that I think could have been given more focus here...


I was thinking that I was sure I'd seen a PDF somewhere of some insurrecto zine that had quite a harsh review of this, but couldn't for the life of me remember the name or where I'd found it, but eventually managed to track it down:





						DYSORGANISM: LONDON  11TH  SEPTEMBER  2021 FOR THE DESTRUCTION OF THE EXISTENT FOR THE SELF-ORGANISATION OF THE STRUGGLE | Act for freedom now!
					






					actforfree.noblogs.org
				




Now I've found it again, I'm reminded that I found the bloody thing to be pretty much entirely unreadable, and was left thinking that, whatever disagreements I might have with Koshka Duff, I'm about 90% certain that I have a lot more time for her than I have for whoever writes Dysorganism. But anyway, if you would like to read a critical review - sorry, "fragments of an anti-review" - of the Duff book, then that's one, I suppose.

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War
38/30 Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium
39/30 Cindy Milstein (ed) - There Is Nothing So Whole As A Broken Heart

Probably of limited interest if you're not Jewish? The essays are certainly of varying quality, but that tends to be the way with anthologies. Certainly made me think a fair bit about the differences between old and new Jewish anarchisms, different national contexts, and so on. One of the contributors put together this playlist of contemporary klezmer-influenced music, which has some bangers imo. And another contributor claims to have encountered a sefardi recipe that makes nice matzo (well, what they actually say is "the best matzo I've ever eaten", so possibly not actually nice but still nicer than other matzo), which is an intriguing claim, but not actually so intriguing I feel motivated to make it myself. Some nice visual/graphic art in there as well. And a surprisingly fast read for a book that's not far shy of 400 pages, especially since while reading it I got sidetracked by Viz and the LRB turning up, and a little poetry pamphlet called The Canine Redeemer Has Entered The Bunglaow by Nell Osborne. Probably starting Patricia Highsmith - Little Tales of Misogyny next.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks hitmouse that is interesting. The review, as you say, is weirdly unreadable and makes me wonder if all insurrectionists are obliged to write in that itchily urgent / poetic and elliptical way - or whether it is just one person churning this stuff out in some text-factory somewhere. 

Also I'm not Jewish, but will give that playlist a go. Saw a performance of some John Zorn stuff at the weekend which was a bit klezmerish in places.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2021)

hitmouse OK I hit:
Daloy Polizei (Fuck The Police) :: Geoff Berner​and there is no going back now.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks hitmouse that is interesting. The review, as you say, is weirdly unreadable and makes me wonder if all insurrectionists are obliged to write in that itchily urgent / poetic and elliptical way - or whether it is just one person churning this stuff out in some text-factory somewhere.


It is quite an achievement to write a review of a book by an academic, in a paper presumably aimed at... activists (? they'd probably hate that word but you know what I mean, "antagonists" or whatever), and have the review be that much more impenetrable and jargon-y than the actual book.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It is quite an achievement to write a review of a book by an academic, in a paper presumably aimed at... activists (? they'd probably hate that word but you know what I mean, "antagonists" or whatever), and have the review be that much more impenetrable and jargon-y than the actual book.


Quite! Also, Professors are bad, but here is a long quote from Prof Foucault...


----------



## nogojones (Nov 23, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem
38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer
40/45 Margaret Atwood - Year of the Flood
41/45 Ruán O'Donnell - Special Category: The IRA in English Prisons, Vol. 2: 1978-1985 
42/45 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
43/45 Margaret Atwood - MaddAddam
44/45 Hunter S. Thompson - The Rum Diary

*45/45 Tom Miller - China's Urban Billion*


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 23, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction
21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague
22/25 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
23/25 - Arthur Machen - The Great God Pan

24/25 - Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 24, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War
38/30 Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium
39/30 Cindy Milstein (ed) - There Is Nothing So Whole As A Broken Heart
40/30 Patricia Highsmith - Little Tales of Misogyny

A quick read, this one. Say what you like about Patricia Highsmith, I don't think anyone could accuse her of having an overly cheery, rose-tinted view of human affairs.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 24, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire
51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years

52/45 Timothy Snyder - On Tyranny: twenty lessons from the twentieth century


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
23/24 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman
24/24 - Close Encounters of the Third Kind: The Ultimate Visual History by Michael Klastorin


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais
39/70 Taken - Robert Crais
40/70 The Sentry - Robert Crais
41/70  Voodoo River - Robert Crais


****

42/70 Demolition Angel - Robert Crais


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 27, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev
45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky
46/35 Mildred Pierced by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*47/35 Now You See It by Stuart M. Kaminsky*

Kaminsky's final book in his Toby Peters' 24 book series. Gutted that there's no closure at the end of the novel for the characters. It was obviously not meant to be the final book in the series.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 28, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
23/24 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman
24/24 - Close Encounters of the Third Kind: The Ultimate Visual History by Michael Klastorin
25/24 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
26/20 - Beasts of No Nation - Uzodinma Iweala
27/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle (A)
28/20 - Tipping the Velvet - Sarah Waters
*29/20 - Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo
*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
23/24 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman
24/24 - Close Encounters of the Third Kind: The Ultimate Visual History by Michael Klastorin
25/24 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
26/24 - Piranesi by Susanna Clarke


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2021)

That's one of the books I'm reading atm, not that far in.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 30, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire
51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years
52/45 Timothy Snyder - On Tyranny: twenty lessons from the twentieth century

53/45 Anthony Berkeley - The Wintringham Mystery: Cecily Disappears


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 1, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause
46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)
48/52 - Roddy Doyle - Love
49/52 - Minette Walters - A Dreadful Murder

*50/52 - Celeste Ng - Little Fires Everywhere*


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...




24/30 - Angela Carter - The Magic Toyshop
25/30 - Grace Blakely - Stolen: How to Save the World From Financialisation
26/30 - Robert Irwin - Exquisite Corpse


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 2, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev
45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky
46/35 Mildred Pierced by Stuart M. Kaminsky
47/35 Now You See It by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*48/35 Report for Murder by Val McDermid*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem
38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer
40/45 Margaret Atwood - Year of the Flood
41/45 Ruán O'Donnell - Special Category: The IRA in English Prisons, Vol. 2: 1978-1985 
42/45 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
43/45 Margaret Atwood - MaddAddam
44/45 Hunter S. Thompson - The Rum Diary
45/45 Tom Miller - China's Urban Billion

*46/45 Bernd Greiner - War Without Fronts: The USA in Vietnam
47/45 Linda Herrera - Revolution in the Age of Social Media: The Egyptian Popular Insurrection and the Internet *


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald
23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson

*24/29 The Islanders - Christopher Priest
25/29 Four Quartets - TS Eliot*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Dec 5, 2021)

1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021
2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 202
3/20? Bloom, Jo (2014) Ridley road. Paperback edition published in 2015. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson. (9781780228242) Finished June 2021
4/20? Golding, William (1954) The lord of the flies. Paperback edition published 1987. London: Faber & Faber. (0571084834) Finished August 2021
5/20? Lee, Stewart (2010) How I escaped my certain fate: the life and deaths of a stand-up comedian. Paperback edition published 2011. London: Faber & Faber. (9780571254811) Finished November 2021

*6/20? Gissing, George (1884) The unclassed. Hardback of revised 1895 edition published in 1976 as Vol. 26 in the series, Society and the Victorians. Hassocks, nr. Brighton: The Harvester Press Limited. (0855270543) Finished 2 December 2021* 

I've hit my stride, two books finished in less than a month. Too little too late though to reach my target. 

Gissing is well known for New Grub Street (also great) and not much else but I think he should be better known and wider read cause his books are really interesting and, for long 19th century novels, are a relatively easy read. I really enjoyed this, especially, as it has a happy ending even though most of the main characters are dead by then (don't think this requires a spoiler alert, I haven't told you who or how).


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

New thread will be starting in a couple of weeks but this one will remain the place to list books read up until midnight on 31 december 2021


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 5, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz
46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House
47/69 Jon McGregor - Lean Fall Stand
48/69 Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
49/69 Elizabeth Hay - Alone in the Classroom
50/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Palm Sunday
51/69 Dr Boule Whytelaw III - Think Like a White Man: A Satirical Guide to Conquering the World While Black
52/69 Sarah-Jayne Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves: The Secret Life of the Teenage Brain
53/69 Heather Augustyn - Don Drummond: The Genius and Tragedy of the World's Greatest Trombonist

54/69 Nic Compton - Off the Deep End: A History of Madness at Sea (very good; not a record of the popular ska band attempting to enter the Cowes Regatta)
55/69 Colum McCann - Everything in This Country Must
56/69 Iain Forbes - Whar a Candel Will Not Burn
57/69 Daniel Wakelin - Revolting Remedies from the Middle Ages56/69 Alice Munro - The View from Castle Rock
58/69 Markus Torgeby - The Runner

Looking unlikely that I'll get to 69 at this stage of the game ...


----------



## nogojones (Dec 5, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> 54/69 Nic Compton - Off the Deep End: A History of Madness at Sea



I hope you now have the definitive answer about if it's OK to shoot hysterical lifeboat passengers in the face?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 5, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire
51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years
52/45 Timothy Snyder - On Tyranny: twenty lessons from the twentieth century
53/45 Anthony Berkeley - The Wintringham Mystery: Cecily Disappears

54/45 Robin Stevens - Arsenic for Tea


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I hope you now have the definitive answer about if it's OK to shoot hysterical lifeboat passengers in the face?



I didn't need it to find that answer, tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi
29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi
30. "The Appeal" - Janice Hallett
31. "Five Minds" - Guy Morpuss
32. "The Cold, Cold Ground" - Adrian McKinty

*33. " I Hear the Sirens in the Street" - Adrian McKinty. Really good. *


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 8, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance 
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction
21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague
22/25 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
23/25 - Arthur Machen - The Great God Pan
24/25 - Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music

25/25 - Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends 
26 - Kurt Vonnegut - The Sirens of Titan


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 8, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> 1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
> 2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
> 3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
> 4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
> ...



I'm liking the Kevin Barryness of this list  Night Boat is his only one I haven't read yet - it's on the shelf but I'm painfully aware once I've read it I'll have to wait for him to write another.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 8, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I'm liking the Kevin Barryness of this list  Night Boat is his only one I haven't read yet - it's on the shelf but I'm painfully aware once I've read it I'll have to wait for him to write another.



Night Boat to Tangier is fabulous, you’re in for a treat

I’ve just got Beatlebone and There Are Little Kingdoms left of his to read and also am wary of running out of books from him… really love his work, very evocative and has a real turn of phrase, bigs ups to Barry!


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 8, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> Night Boat to Tangier is fabulous, you’re in for a treat
> 
> I’ve just got Beatlebone and There Are Little Kingdoms left of his to read and also am wary of running out of books from him… really love his work, very evocative and has a real turn of phrase, bigs ups to Barry!


Beatlebone is a strange book. I liked it, but it's possibly not to everyone's taste - heavily towards the magic realist end of what he does, I'd say. His short stories, though, are up there with the best I've ever read (and I've read a LOT - short stories are pretty much my favourite art form).


----------



## braindancer (Dec 9, 2021)

1/20 - The Shipping News - E. Annie Proulx
2/20 - The Testaments - Margaret Atwood
3/20 - The Passage - Justin Cronin
4/20 - The Twelve - Justin Cronin
5/20 - The City of Mirrors - Justin Cronin
6/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle
7/20 - Shuggie Bains - Douglas Stuart
8/20 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
9/20 - White Fang - Jack London
10/20 - The Troop - Nick Cutter
11/20 - Migration- Helen Marshall
12/20 - Strangers on a Train - Patricia Highsmith
13/20 - A Voyage for Madmen - Peter Nichols
14/20 - Music for Torching - A.M. Homes


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald
23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson
24/29 The Islanders - Christopher Priest
25/29 Four Quartets - TS Eliot

*26/29 The English Reformation - Alec Ryrie*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause
46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)
48/52 - Roddy Doyle - Love
49/52 - Minette Walters - A Dreadful Murder
50/52 - Celeste Ng - Little Fires Everywhere

*51/52 - Bob Mortimer - And Away*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
> 2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
> 3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
> 4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
> ...


we'll start the next thread when you've reached this thread's target


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2021)

No pressure.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll start the next thread when you've reached this thread's target



I'd better make the next book a short one then!


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 13, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Beatlebone is a strange book. I liked it, but it's possibly not to everyone's taste - heavily towards the magic realist end of what he does, I'd say. His short stories, though, are up there with the best I've ever read (and I've read a LOT - short stories are pretty much my favourite art form).



One of my favourite short story writers is Bernard MacLaverty. Worth checking him out if you do not know him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd better make the next book a short one then!


This is on my list: Territory of Light


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 14, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> One of my favourite short story writers is Bernard MacLaverty. Worth checking him out if you do not know him.


Oh, thanks - I haven't read anything by him


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 15, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev
45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky
46/35 Mildred Pierced by Stuart M. Kaminsky
47/35 Now You See It by Stuart M. Kaminsky
48/35 Report for Murder by Val McDermid

*49/35 Slinging Arrows by Wayne Mardle*

The Darts World Championship starts today, so it's fitting that I finished another darts book.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2021)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz
46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House
47/69 Jon McGregor - Lean Fall Stand
48/69 Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
49/69 Elizabeth Hay - Alone in the Classroom
50/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Palm Sunday
51/69 Dr Boule Whytelaw III - Think Like a White Man: A Satirical Guide to Conquering the World While Black
52/69 Sarah-Jayne Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves: The Secret Life of the Teenage Brain
53/69 Heather Augustyn - Don Drummond: The Genius and Tragedy of the World's Greatest Trombonist
54/69 Nic Compton - Off the Deep End: A History of Madness at Sea (very good; not a record of the popular ska band attempting to enter the Cowes Regatta)
55/69 Colum McCann - Everything in This Country Must
56/69 Iain Forbes - Whar a Candel Will Not Burn
57/69 Alice Munro - The View from Castle Rock
58/69 Daniel Wakelin - Revolting Remedies from the Middle Ages
59/69 Markus Torgeby - The Runner

60/69 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
61/69 Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
62/69 Tiffany Francis-Baker - Dark Skies: A Journey into the Wild Night


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 15, 2021)

1/19 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
2/19 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
3/19 Last Argument of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
4/19 The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
5/19 Kokoro. Hints and Echoes of Japanese Inner Life - Lafcadio Hearn
6/19 The Algebraist - Iain M Banks
7/19 Escobar - Roberto Escobar
8/19 Rounding the Mark - Andrea Camilleri
9/19 Racism and Anti-Racism in Ireland - Ronit Lentin and Robbie McVeigh (re-read)
10/19 The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists - Robert Tressel
11//19 Doctor Who and the Seeds of Doom - Philip Hinchcliffe (reread)
12/19 The Silver Locusts - Ray Bradbury
13/19 A Woman Is No Man - Etaf Rum
14/19 August Heat - Andrea Camilleri
15/19 To Your Scattered Bodies Go - Philip José Farmer (reread)
16/19 The Fabulous Riverboat - Philip José Farmer
17/19 Buddy Does Seattle - Peter Bagge (reread)
18/19 Buddy Does Jersey - Peter Bagge (reread)
19/19 The Heroes - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 15, 2021)

1/25 - Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
2/25 - James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
3/25 - Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
4/25 - Isaac Asimov - Foundation
5/25 - Mick Jackson - The Underground Man
6/25 - Jim Dodge - Not Fade Away
7/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Cat’s Cradle
8/25 - Richard Wright - Black Boy (the restored text)
9/25 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse-Five
10/25 - Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin
11/25 - David Keenan - This is Memorial Device
12/25 - J.G. Ballard - Cocaine Nights
13/25 - William McIlvanney - A Gift from Nessus
14/25 - Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
15/25 - The Secret DJ - The Secret DJ
16/25 - William McIlvanney - The Big Man
17/25 - Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
18/25 - Norman Jay MBE with Lloyd Bradley - Mister Good Times
19/25 - Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
20/25 - Jim Dodge - Stone Junction
21/25 - Albert Camus - The Plague
22/25 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
23/25 - Arthur Machen - The Great God Pan
24/25 - Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
25/25 - Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
26/  Kurt Vonnegut - The Sirens of Titan

27/ Andrew Weatherall - A Jockey Slut Tribute


----------



## yield (Dec 15, 2021)

yield said:


> 1. Stand on Zanzibar by John Brunner
> 2. The War of the Poor by Eric Vuillard
> 3. The Erstwhile by Brian Catling
> 4. The Trouble with Peace by Joe Abercrombie
> ...


11. Lockdown Tales by Neal Asher. Collection of sci-fi short stories. Some were good. He writes more like Ian Fleming than Iain M Banks. 

12. Worlds of Exile and Illusion by Ursula K. Le Guin. Three interconnected novels in the Hainish Series. Comfort rereading, adore everything she wrote.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 16, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> Night Boat to Tangier is fabulous, you’re in for a treat



It really was - best of his longer works, I think


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 16, 2021)

I've not been keeping track of what, normally, should be an easy total for me to reach.
Just under two books a week should be simple, given the speed of my reading.

However, I haven't been reading anything like as much as I did last year, so my total [bby the end of December is going to be around 70 to 75 books.

Currently, I am re-reading a collection on Para Handy ...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2021)

1/70  The Bitterroots - C J Box
2/70  Black 13 - Adam Hamdy
3/70  A Dangerous Man  - Robert Crais
4/70  City of the Dead - Sara Gran
5/70 Surviving The Evacuation: Book 18 : Rebuilt in One Day - Frank Tayell
6/70 Outback Outbreak - Frank Tayell
7/70 Big Sky - C J Box
8/70  Hungry - Grace Dent
9/70  The Grey Goose of Arnhem- Leo Heaps
10/70   Edge of Collapse - Kyla Stone
11/70  Edge of Madness - Kyla Stone
12/70 Edge of Darkness -Kyla Stone
13/70 Empireland - Sathnam Sanghera
14/70 Phantom Prey - John Sandford
15/70 Anti-Social : The Secret Diary of An Anti-Social Behaviour Officer - Nick Pettigrew
16/70 Red Wolves - Adam Hamdy
17/70  Wicked Prey - John Sandford
18/70  Operation Chaos - The Vietnam Deserters Who Fought The CIA,The Brainwashers, And Themselves- Matthew Sweet
19/70 Dispatches - Michael Herr
20/70 Ramble Book : Musings on Childhood, Friendship,Family and 80s Pop Culture - Adam Buxton
21/70  This Other London : Adventures In The Overlooked City - John Rogers
22/70 A Song For The Dark Times - Ian Rankin
23/70 Pendulum - Adam Hamdy
24/70 Freefall - Adam Hamdy
25/70 Aftershock - Adam Hamdy
26/70 In Search of The Dark Ages - Michael Wood
27/70 Zero Day Code - John Birmingham
28/70 Fail State - John Birmingham
29/70 Edge of Anarchy - Kyla Stone
30/70 Endgame : 1945  - David Stafford
31/70 Free Fall - Robert Crais
32/70 The Promise - Robert Crais
33/70 Indigo Slam - Robert Crais
34/70 L.A. Requiem - Robert Crais
35/70 The Last Detective - Robert Crais
36/70 The Forgotten Man - Robert Crais
37/70 Chasing Darkness - Robert Crais
38/70 The First Rule - Robert Crais
39/70 Taken - Robert Crais
40/70 The Sentry - Robert Crais
41/70  Voodoo River - Robert Crais
42/70 Demolition Angel - Robert Crais

****

43/70 The Book of Trespass : Crossing The Lines That Divide Us - Nick Hayes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 17, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire
51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years
52/45 Timothy Snyder - On Tyranny: twenty lessons from the twentieth century
53/45 Anthony Berkeley - The Wintringham Mystery: Cecily Disappears
54/45 Robin Stevens - Arsenic for Tea

55/45 James Felton - 52 Times Britain was a Bellend


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause
46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)
48/52 - Roddy Doyle - Love
49/52 - Minette Walters - A Dreadful Murder
50/52 - Celeste Ng - Little Fires Everywhere
51/52 - Bob Mortimer - And Away

*52/52 - Stephen King - Different Seasons (re-read)*

Target reached  
Time to start next year's thread Pickman's model!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

New thread here Never mind the virus here's the 2022 reading challenge thread


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald
23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson
24/29 The Islanders - Christopher Priest
25/29 Four Quartets - TS Eliot
26/29 The English Reformation - Alec Ryrie

*27/29 Franny & Zooey - JD Salinger*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 18, 2021)

1/40 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins 
2/40 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins
3/40 It Takes Blood and Guts, Skin and Lucy O'brien 
4/40 Naturally Gifted, Lisa M Hawkins 
5/40 Unearthly Host, Lisa M Hawkins. 
6/40 Later, Stephen King
7/40 Mom Boss, Hilary Grossman
8/40 The Silent House, Nell Patterson 
9/40 Logging Off, Nick Spalding
10/40 The Woman Who Went to bed for a Year, Sue Townsend 
11/40 Each Little Lie, Tom Bale
12/40 We Are Not Ourselves, Matthew Thomas
13/40 The White Tiger, Aravind Adiga
14/40 Spare Room, Dreda Say Mitchell 
15/40 The Rosie Effect, Graeme Simsion
16/40 My Wife's Husband, EH Davis 
17/40 Carpool, Noelle Adams
18/40 Roam, Erik Therme
19/40 the Rosie Result, Graeme Simsion
20/40 The Perfect Family, Jacquie Underwood
21/40 The Price of Time, Tim Tigner
22/40 Rumors, Phil M Williams
23/40 If She Were Blind, Laney Wylde
24/40 Billy Summers, Stephen King 
25/40 The Crow Road, Iain Banks
26/40 Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier
27/40 The Perfect Wife, Blake Pierce
28/40 The Diary of a Bookseller, Shaun Bythell - dl
29/40 You, Caroline Kepnes 
30/40 Reservoir 13, Jon McGregor
31/40 Forever, Judy Blume - dl
32/40 Brighton Rock, Graham Greene - dl
33/40 Poison Candy, Elizabeth Parker
34/40 More Than a Woman, Caitlin Moran - dl
35/40 The Girl Who Heard Everything, Jack Lewis 
36/40 The Rule of One, Ashley and Leslie Saunders
37/40 Boy Erased, Gerrard Conley
38/40 The Good Daughter, S A McEwan
39/40 Bad Boy, Janet, Elizabeth Henderson
40/40 The Cry of the Lake, Charlie Tyler


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald
23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson
24/29 The Islanders - Christopher Priest
25/29 Four Quartets - TS Eliot
26/29 The English Reformation - Alec Ryrie
27/29 Franny & Zooey - JD Salinger

*28/29 The Sunken Land Begins to Rise Again - M. John Harrison*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2021)

1/45 Ippolita - In the Facebook Aquarium: The Resistible Rise of Anarcho-Capitalism
2/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation Lost
3/45 Alfred Jarry - The Ubu Plays: Ubu Rex; Ubu Cuckolded and Ubu Unchained
4/45 Philip K. Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
5/45 Phillip Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict 
6/45 Christopher Hill - A Nation of Change and Novelty
7/45 Plato - The Last Days of Scorates
8/45 Peter F. Hamilton - Saints of Salvation
9/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment 
10/45 Londa Schiebinger - Plants and Empire: Colonial Bioprospecting in the Atlantic World
11/45 Philip K. Dick - The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
12/45 Ali Land - Good Me, Bad Me
13/45 Kate Tempest - Brand New Ancients
14/45 Salam Pax - The Baghad Blog
15/45 Silvia Federici  - Re-Enchanting the World: Feminism and the Politics of the Commons
16/45 Jun'ichirō Tanizaki - A Cat, A Man and Two Women
17/45 Philip K. Dick - Valis
18/45 Voltaire - Everyman Selected Writings
19/45 Anne Leckie - Ancillary Justice
20/45 Edward Lucie-Smith - Movements In Art Since 1945
21/45 Jim Thompson - Croppers Cabin
22/45 Willemien Otten and Nienke Vos. Eds. - Demons and the Devil in Ancient and Medieval Christianity
23/45 Philip K. Dick - Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said
24/45 Philip K. Dick - Eye in the Sky
25/45 Doug Werner - Backpackers Start-Up
26/45 James Joyce - Dubliners
27/45 Raymond Williams - Communications
28/45 Michel Foucault - The History of Sexuality Vol.1
29/45 Philip K. Dick - The Broken Bubble
30/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms
31/45 Tricia Jenkins - The CIA in Hollywood: How the Agency Shapes Film and Television
32/45 Ukrainian National Association (ed.) - Ukraine's Claim to Freedom (1915)
33/45 Philip K. Dick - The Divine Invasion
34/45 Chester Himes - All Shot Up
35/45 Merlin Sheldrake - Entangled Life
36/45 R. D. Laing - The Facts of life
37/45 Cixin Liu - The Three-Body Problem
38/45 James Ellroy - Widespread Panic
39/45 Philip K. Dick - Galactic Pot Healer
40/45 Margaret Atwood - Year of the Flood
41/45 Ruán O'Donnell - Special Category: The IRA in English Prisons, Vol. 2: 1978-1985 
42/45 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
43/45 Margaret Atwood - MaddAddam
44/45 Hunter S. Thompson - The Rum Diary
45/45 Tom Miller - China's Urban Billion
*4*6/45 Bernd Greiner - War Without Fronts: The USA in Vietnam
47/45 Linda Herrera - Revolution in the Age of Social Media: The Egyptian Popular Insurrection and the Internet 

*48/45 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This *

I think this will probably be my last for the year as everything I'm currently reading I've just started.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> 1/19 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
> 2/19 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
> 3/19 Last Argument of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
> 4/19 The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
> ...



20/19 The Dark Design - Philip José Farmer


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 22, 2021)

24/30 Aaron Cometbus - Cometbus #59: Post-mortem

Aaron interviews a bunch of people who have been involved with long running counter cultural / community / music business projects and finds out what has worked, what hasn't and what lessons might be learned.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 22, 2021)

nogojones said:


> *48/45 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This *
> 
> I think this will probably be my last for the year as everything I'm currently reading I've just started.


What did you think of it? I'm a rabid Lockwood fan and will recommend it to people till I'm blue in the face, I appreciate not everyone shares my tastes in this matter though.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> What did you think of it? I'm a rabid Lockwood fan and will recommend it to people till I'm blue in the face, I appreciate not everyone shares my tastes in this matter though.


I much preferred Priestdaddy, but No One is Talking is pretty good as well. It did feel slightly self-indulgent at times, but that was immediately forgiven because she has such a lovely way with words.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 22, 2021)

1/45 Roger Steffens - So Much Things To Say: The Oral History of Bob Marley
2/45 Yuval Noah Harari - Sapiens: a Brief History of Humankind
3/45 Alan Sillitoe - Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
4/45 Liz Braswell - Unbirthday
5/45 Michael Wood - In Search of the Dark Ages
6/45 Bill Bryson - A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
7/45 Nizrana Farook - The Girl Who Stole an Elephant
8/45 Andrew Chaikin - A Man on the Moon: the Voyages of the Apollo Astronauts
9/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Eating Animals
10/45 Katherine Rundell - Rooftoppers
11/45 Carrie Gibson - Empire's Crossroads: a History of the Carribbean from Columbus to the Present Day
12/45 Jonathan Safran Foer - Everything is Illuminated
13/45 Robert Jordan - A Crown of Swords
14/45 Albert Camus - The Stranger
15/45 Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
16/45 Andre Gide - The Vatican Cellars
17/45 Terry Pratchett - Lords and Ladies
18/45 Robert Jordan - The Path of Daggers
19/45 A N Wilson - After the Victorians: the Decline of Britain in the World
20/45 Ian Thomson - The Dead Yard: Tales of Modern Jamaica
21/45 Bram Stoker - Dracula
22/45 Neil Gaiman - Fortunately, the Milk
23/45 Laura Spinney - Pale Rider: the Spanish Flu of 1918 and How it Changed the World
24/45 Carlos Moore - Fela: This Bitch of a Life
25/45 Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
26/45 Robin Hobb - Assassin's Apprentice
27/45 L Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
28/45 L Frank Baum - The Marvelous Land of Oz
29/45 L Frank Baum - Ozma of Oz
30/45 Lisa Jewell - The Family Upstairs
31/45 Linda Woodhead - Christianity: a Very Short Introduction
32/45 Alastair Reynolds - Aurora Rising
33/45 Joe Abercrombie - A Little Hatred
34/45 Don Letts - There and Black Again
35/45 Sathnam Sanghera - Empireland: How Imperialism has Shaped Modern Britain
36/45 Mike Berners-Lee - There is no Planet B: A Handbook for the Make or Break Years
37/45 L Frank Baum - Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz
38/45 L Frank Baum - The Road to Oz
39/45 L Frank Baum - The Emerald City of Oz
40/45 James Rebanks - English Pastoral: An Inheritance
41/45 Stephen Fry - Troy
42/45 William Wordsworth - A Guide Through the District of the Lakes in the North of England
43/45 Steve Jones - Lonely Boy
44/45 Robert Jordan - Winter's Heart
45/45 Nick Hayes - The Book of Trespass: Crossing the Lines that Divide Us
46/45 Anonymous - The Secret Barrister: Stories of the Law and How It's Broken
47/45 David Bishop & Karl Stock - Thrill-Power Overload: 2000AD - The First Forty Years
48/45 John Lydon - Anger is an Energy: My Life Uncensored
49/45 Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
50/45 Alistair Reynolds - Elysium Fire
51/45 Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel: a short history of everybody for the last 13,000 years
52/45 Timothy Snyder - On Tyranny: twenty lessons from the twentieth century
53/45 Anthony Berkeley - The Wintringham Mystery: Cecily Disappears
54/45 Robin Stevens - Arsenic for Tea
55/45 James Felton - 52 Times Britain was a Bellend

56/45 Ursula K Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea

I think that's my last one for 2021 as I've just started a long biography of Lee Scratch Perry. See you on the 2022 thread


----------



## D'wards (Dec 22, 2021)

1/24 - The Terror by Dan Simmons
2/24 - London's Fields: An Intimate History of London Football Fandom by Mark Waldon (aka Cerberus )
3/24 - Dogs of War by Adrian Tchaikovsky
4/24 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
5/24 - Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
6/24 - 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
7/24 - Ramble Book by Adam Buxton
8/24 - Volcano Adventure by Willard Price
9/24 - Creepshow by Stephen King
10/24 - Jaws by Peter Benchley (reread)
11/24 - What if? Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions by Randall Monroe
12/24 - The Book of Koli by M.R. Carey
13/24 - Horrorstor by Grady Hendrix
14/24 - Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
15/24 - Limitless: The Autobiography by Tim Peake
16/24 - World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks (reread)
17/24 - The Trials of Koli by M.R. Carey
18/24 - Oh! To be in England by H.E. Bates
19/24 - The Fall of Koli by M.R. Carey
20/24 - Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino
21/24 - And Away by Bob Mortimer
22/24 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
23/24 - The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman
24/24 - Close Encounters of the Third Kind: The Ultimate Visual History by Michael Klastorin
25/24 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
26/24 - Piranesi by Susanna Clarke
27/24 - Chaos: The Truth behind the Manson Murders by Tom O'Neil with Dan Piepenbring


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> What did you think of it? I'm a rabid Lockwood fan and will recommend it to people till I'm blue in the face, I appreciate not everyone shares my tastes in this matter though.



I've added it to my list, thanks hitmouse


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 22/30 Shon Faye - The Transgender Issue: An Argument For Justice
> 
> A useful extension and background to some of the more vituperative discussions on here.



25/30 Kathleen Stock - Material Girls

I didn’t read this with much enthusiasm and disagreed with a lot of it. The men on here who enjoy the cut and thrust of pedantic legalistic arguments about What Is A Woman will be delighted about the chapter on that. 

There is also a quite hard to read chapter explaining the authors’ take on various concepts of gender. Broadly these are all inadequate. Which is fine, because in my view the theories will need to catch up with the lived experiences described in Shon Faye’s book and not the other way round. 

This book seems to attempt to be even handed but isn’t really. Wide ranging testimony about children wishing to transition is dismissed briefly as anecdotal, whereas wide ranging testimony about people being hounded by trans activists is taken at face value. The author has no medical qualifications but dismisses trans advocates who are similarly unqualified.  

She does distance herself from some of the more didactic radical feminists and tries to argue for compromise. One example of this is a third set of toilets for people who do not “feel or look” like their biological sex. This strikes me as bonkers and unworkable and something that would exclude more cis people from bogs who do not meet the idealised forms of wo/manhood. 

There is some good stuff about embracing the non-binary and intersectional (in its original sense though). 

Overall it was thought provoking, but maybe not in the way that was intended.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 23, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War
38/30 Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium
39/30 Cindy Milstein (ed) - There Is Nothing So Whole As A Broken Heart
40/30 Patricia Highsmith - Little Tales of Misogyny
41/30 Mike Davis and Jon Wiener - Set the Night on Fire: L.A. in the Sixties

Possibly the last book I'll finish this year? In contrast to the previous one, this was not a quick read, apparently I could read Little Tales of Misogyny about 180-odd times in a year but I could only read this one twelve times. Although I don't think either would be a great way to spend a year. Good book though, it's funny how LA and California in general is so pop-culture mythologised that if the authors mention an event happening at any given location then it probably feels familiar from music or film or something, which is not the case with most street names?
Also read a few zines in the course of making it through the giant LA book: Fuck the Police Means We Don't Act Like Cops to Each Other by Clementine Morrigan, Academics Against Networking #3 (great even if you're not an academic, I'd say the collage made of cut-up University of Manchester publicity gibberish with the line "Brian Cox around every corner" is worth the price of entry alone), and issue 5 of a proper old-school crust zine called You Are Fucker.

Starting Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo next.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 23, 2021)

1. Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
2. Eric Hobsbawm - Primitive Rebels
3. Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
4. Ishay Landa - Fascism and the Masses
5. Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex
6. Catherine Liu - Virtue Hoarders
7. Olivia Laing - Funny Weather
8. Hari Kunzru - Red Pill
9. Emma Dabiri - What White People Can Do Next
10. Ben Lerner - The Topeka School
11. Bessel Van Der Kolk- The Body Keeps The Score
12. Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
13. Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
14. Ursula Le Guin - The Left Hand of Darkness
15. Matt Anniss - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music
16. Anna Lowenhaupt Tsing - The Mushroom at the End of the World
17. Torrey Peters - Detransition Baby
18. W.G. Sebald - Rings of Saturn 
19. Amelia Horgan - Lost in Work: Escaping Capitalism 
20. Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
21. Olga Ravn - The Employees: A Workplace Novel of the 22nd Century
*22. Silvia Federici - Caliban and the Witch 
23. Vigdis Hjorth - Long Live the Post Horn! 
24. Elena Ferrante - The Lying Life of Adults 
25. Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2021)

1/35 Dancing in the Dark by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/35 Adolf Hitler: My Part in His Downfall by Spike Milligan (ReRead)
3/35 Wild Pork and Watercress by Barry Crump
4/35 Who Goes There? by John Wood Campbell Jr.
5/35 Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (ReRead)
6/35 Leighton Rees On Darts edited by Dave Lanning
7/35 The Left Left Behind by Terry Bisson
8/35 Bobby Dazzler: My Story by Bobby George
9/35 A Season in Sinji by J. L. Carr
10/35 A Fatal Glass of Beer by Stuart M. Kaminsky
11/35 The Accidental Footballer by Pat Nevin
12/35 Bloody January by Alan Parks
13/35 February's Son by Alan Parks
14/35 In the All-Night Café: A Memoir of Belle and Sebastian's Formative Year by Stuart David
15/35 Great Days at Grange Hill by Jan Needle
16/35 Bobby March Will Live Forever by Alan Parks
17/35 Ten Men Won The League by Stephen Murray
18/35 Slim Jim Baxter: The Definitive Biography by Ken Gallacher
19/35 Who Are Ya?: 92 Football Clubs – and Why You Shouldn’t Support Them by Kevin Day
20/35 The April Dead by Alan Parks
21/35 Like Punk Never Happened: Culture Club and the New Pop by Dave Rimmer
22/35 The Unrepentant Marxist by Harvey Pekar and Louis Proyect (Graphic Novel)
23/35 The Slab Boys Trilogy by John Byrne
24/35 Stones for Bread by Eva Torf Judd
25/35 The Crafty Cockney : the autobiography by Eric Bristow
26/35 I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (ReRead)
27/35 The Glass Cage by Georges Simenon (Reading Challenge)
28/35 The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally (Reading Challenge)
29/35 The Dark Remains by William McIlvanney and Ian Rankin
30/35 Smoothies by Richard Allen (Reading Challenge)
31/35 Dog Day Afternoon by Patrick Mann (Reading Challenge)
32/35 Planet Darts; Booze and Bull's-eyes: Life on the Professional Darts Circuit by Niall Edworthy
33/35 Brothers Keepers by Donald E. Westlake (Reading Challenge)
34/35 The Dart League King by Keith Lee Morris
35/35 Do That Again Son, and I'll Break Your Legs: football's hard men by Phil Thompson
36/35 This Much is True by Miriam Margolyes
37/35 No Wonder I Take a Drink by Laura Marney
38/35 Freak Out the Squares: Life in a band called Pulp by Russell Senior 
39/35 The Clearance by Joan Lingard
40/35 Seven Kinds of People You Find in Bookshops by Shaun Bythell
41/35 The Crafty Cockney by Deryk Brown
42/35 Darts Greatest Games: Fifty Finest Matches from the World of Darts by Matt Bozeat
43/35 A Few Minutes Past Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
44/35 Hard Crackers Tribute to Noel Ignatiev
45/35 To Catch a Spy by Stuart M. Kaminsky
46/35 Mildred Pierced by Stuart M. Kaminsky
47/35 Now You See It by Stuart M. Kaminsky
48/35 Report for Murder by Val McDermid
49/35 Slinging Arrows by Wayne Mardle

*50/35 Common Murder by Val McDermid*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Bookmas!


----------



## Winot (Dec 26, 2021)

1/29 Illness as Metaphor & Aids and its Metaphors - Susan Sontag
2/29 From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism - Paul Turner
3/29 Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture - Douglas Coupland
4/29 London's Pall Mall Clubs - David Palfreyman
5/29 The Century of Revolution - Christopher Hill
6/29 Outline - Rachel Cusk
7/29 Universities and Colleges A Very Short Introduction - Palfreyman and Temple
8/29 Moonraker - Ian Fleming
9/29 Chemistry in 17th-Century New England - Gary Patterson
10/29 A Month in the Country - J.L. Carr
11/29 Fake Accounts - Lauren Oyler
12/29 The Lion and the Unicorn - George Orwell
13/29 The Lesser Bohemians - Eimear McBride
14/29 The Oxford Tutorial - ed. David Palfreyman
15/29 The Investor's Guide to Understanding Accounts - Robert Leach
16/29 A Dream of Wessex - Christopher Priest
17/29 The Invested Investor - Peter Cowley
18/29 The Glade and other stories - Paul Bassett Davies
19/29 The Year of Reading Dangerously: How Fifty Great Books Saved My Life - Andy Miller
20/29 Beautiful World, Where Are You - Sally Rooney
21/29 The Lonely City - Olivia Laing
22/29 Austerlitz - WG Sebald
23/29 Vertigo & Ghost - Fiona Benson
24/29 The Islanders - Christopher Priest
25/29 Four Quartets - TS Eliot
26/29 The English Reformation - Alec Ryrie
27/29 Franny & Zooey - JD Salinger
28/29 The Sunken Land Begins to Rise Again - M. John Harrison

*29/29 Vile Bodies - Evelyn Waugh*


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2021)

1/19 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
2/19 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
3/19 Last Argument of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
4/19 The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
5/19 Kokoro. Hints and Echoes of Japanese Inner Life - Lafcadio Hearn
6/19 The Algebraist - Iain M Banks
7/19 Escobar - Roberto Escobar
8/19 Rounding the Mark - Andrea Camilleri
9/19 Racism and Anti-Racism in Ireland - Ronit Lentin and Robbie McVeigh (re-read)
10/19 The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists - Robert Tressel
11//19 Doctor Who and the Seeds of Doom - Philip Hinchcliffe (reread)
12/19 The Silver Locusts - Ray Bradbury
13/19 A Woman Is No Man - Etaf Rum
14/19 August Heat - Andrea Camilleri
15/19 To Your Scattered Bodies Go - Philip José Farmer (reread)
16/19 The Fabulous Riverboat - Philip José Farmer
17/19 Buddy Does Seattle - Peter Bagge (reread)
18/19 Buddy Does Jersey - Peter Bagge (reread)
19/19 The Heroes - Joe Abercrombie 
20/19 The Dark Design - Philip José Farmer  

*21/19 Past Tense - Lee Child*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 27, 2021)

1/20 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
2/20 - The Tiger in the Well - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Love and Obstacles - Aleksandar Hemon
4/20 - The Bees - Laline Paull
5/20 - The Radium Girls - Kate Moore (A)
6/20 - Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
7/20 - Many Different Kinds of Love - Michael Rosen (A)
8/20 - Full Tilt - Dervla Murphy (A)
9/20 - Empire's Endgame: Racism and the British State - Bhattacharyya, Elliott-Cooper, Balani, Nişancıoğlu, Koram, Gebrial, El-Enany, De Noronha
10/20 - The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton
11/20 - A Little Devil in America - Hanif Abdurraqib (A)
12/20 - Waiting for Anya - Michael Morpurgo
13/20 - The Ungrateful Refugee - Dina Nayeri (A)
14/20 - The Social Instinct - Nichola Raihani (A)
15/20 - The Book of Trespass - Nick Hayes
16/20 - Acid for the Children - Flea (A)
17/20 - Grimm Tales - Philip Pullman
18/20 - Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari (A)
19/20 - Superior: The Return of Race Science - Angela Saini
20/20 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates (A)
21/20 - So They Call You Pisher! - Michael Rosen (A)
22/20 - Speaking in Tongues - Laura Taylor
23/20 - Valkyrie - Jóhanna Katrín Friðriksdóttir
24/20 - Serpentine - Philip Pullman
25/20 - Written in Bone - Sue Black (A)
26/20 - Beasts of No Nation - Uzodinma Iweala
27/20 - Stalin Ate My Homework - Alexei Sayle (A)
28/20 - Tipping the Velvet - Sarah Waters
29/20 - Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo
*30/20 - Preparing for the Perimenopause and Menopause - Louise Newson
*


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 29, 2021)

1/10 - Cat Sense - John Bradshaw
2/10 - As Black As Resistance - Zoé Samudzi & William C. Anderson
3/10 - Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation - Silvia Federici
4/10 - Workers and Capital - Mario Tronti
5/10 - Deciding for Ourselves: The Promise of Direct Democracy - ed. Cindy Milstein
6/10 - Hope Against Hope: Writings on Ecological Crisis - Out Of The Woods Collective
7/10 - The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
8/10 - Country Joe & Me - Ron Cabral
9/10 - Mikhail Botvinnik: 6th World Chess Champion - Isaak & Vladimir Linder

*10/10 - The Great French Revolution 1789-1793 - Peter Kropotkin
11/10 - The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James*


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 29, 2021)

1/30 Jackie Wang - Carceral Capitalism
2/30 Jerold J Kreisman & Hal Straub - I Hate You, Don't Leave Me: Understanding the Borderline Personality
3/30 Stuart Turton - The Devil & The Dark Water
4/30 Doris Lessing - Martha Quest
5/30 DD Johnston - Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs
6/30 Patricia Lockwood - No One Is Talking About This
7/30 Bertolt Brecht - Threepenny Novel
8/30 Doris Lessing - A Proper Marriage
9/30 Bernardine Evaristo - Girl, Woman, Other
10/30 Ruth Kinna & Clifford Harper - Great Anarchists
11/30 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
12/30 Doris Lessing - A Ripple from the Storm
13/30 Notes From Below - From the Workplace
14/30 Suhaiymah Manzoor-Khan - Postcolonial Banter
15/30 EM Forster - Collected Short Stories
16/30 Doris Lessing - Landlocked
17/30 Sarah Schulman - Conflict Is Not Abuse
18/30 Katherine Angel - Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again
19/30 Dave Smith and Phil Chamberlain - Blacklisted: The Secret War Between Big Business and Union Activists
20/30 Doris Lessing - The Four-Gated City
21/30 Jennifer Nansubuga Makumbi - The First Woman
22/30 Anne Boyer - A Handbook of Disappointed Fate
23/30 Sam McPheeters - Mutations: The Many Strange Faces of Hardcore Punk
24/30 Maggie Nelson - Argonauts
25/30 David Wojnarowicz - Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration
26/30 Joey Comeau - Overqualifieder
27/30 James Baldwin - Dark Days 
28/30 Willa Cather - Death Comes for the Archbishop
29/30 Peter Cole - Wobblies on the Waterfront: Interracial Unionism in Progressive-Era Philadelphia
30/30 John Berger - And Our Faces, My Heart, Brief as Photos
31/30 Jill Sexsmith - Somewhere a Long and Happy Life Probably Awaits You
32/30 Hildegard of Bingen and Huw Lemmey (and Bhanu Kapil and Alice Spawls) - Unknown Language
33/30 Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine
34/30 Joel Golby - Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant
35/30 Jane McAlevey - No Shortcuts: Organizing for Power in the New Gilded Age
36/30 Michelle Good - Five Little Indians
37/30 Kim Moody - On New Terrain: How Capital is Reshaping the Battleground of Class War
38/30 Norman Cohn - The Pursuit of the Millennium
39/30 Cindy Milstein (ed) - There Is Nothing So Whole As A Broken Heart
40/30 Patricia Highsmith - Little Tales of Misogyny
41/30 Mike Davis and Jon Wiener - Set the Night on Fire: L.A. in the Sixties
42/30 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem

A memorial re-read. Makes an interesting contrast with the Mike Davis, which is a very different book about 1960s California. There are probably a few writers who've made more of an impression on me, who've left more of their sentences scratched into my soul, but there aren't many. Had been thinking about just re-reading the title section from the White Album as well, but reckon I'll leave it a bit and then re-read the whole thing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2021)

1. Exile" - James Swallow
2. "Rules For Perfect Murders" - Peter Swanson
3."False Values" -Ben Aaronovitch
4. "The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle" - Stuart Turton
5. "The Kind Worth Killing For" Peter Swanson
6. "Fellside" - M. R. Carey
7. "The Devil and the Dark Water" - Stuart Turton
8. "In the Dark, Dark Wood" - Ruth Ware
9."Cry Baby" - Mark Billingham
10. "Little Disasters" - Sarah Vaughan
11. "A Song for the Dark Times" - Ian Rankin
12. "The Last Thing to Burn" - Will Dean
13. "The Sanatorium" - Sarah Pearse.
14. "Blood Orange" - Harriet Tyce
15: "Recursion" - Blake Crouch
16. "The Woman in Cabin 10"- Ruth Ware.
18. "The Turn of the Key" - Ruth Ware
19. The Passengers" - John Marrs
20. "Anatomy of a Scandal" - Sarah Vaughan
21 ."The Six" - Luca Veste
22. "The Sentence is Death" - Anthony Horowitz
23. "The Silent Patient" - Alex Michaelides
24: Nine Perfect Strangers - Liane Moriarty
25: "Out of the Dark" - Gregg Hurwitz
26. "The Coffinmaker's Garden" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Nameless Ones" - John Connolley
28. "The Other Mother" - Michel Bussi
29. "Eight Detectives" - Alex Pavesi
30. "The Appeal" - Janice Hallett
31. "Five Minds" - Guy Morpuss
32. "The Cold, Cold Ground" - Adrian McKinty
33. " I Hear the Sirens in the Street" - Adrian McKinty

*34. "Box 88" -  Charles Cumming. A bit long but ultimately satisfying spy thriller*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 30, 2021)

1/52 - Susan Hill - The Vows of Silence
2/52 - Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age
3/52 - Susan Hill - The Shadows in The Street
4/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Blood Miracles
5/52 - Patrick Gale - Take Nothing With You
6/52 - Susan Hill - The Betrayal of Trust
7/52 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch (re-read)
8/52 - Val McDermid - Still Life
9/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Carol
10/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Lake of Darkness
11/52 - Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
12/52 - Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club
13/52 - Stephen King - Later
14/52 - Yazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
15/52 - Stephen King - 'Salem's Lot
16/52 - Robert Galbraith - Troubled Blood
17/52 - Ian McEwan - Nutshell
18/52 - Joe Hill - Full Throttle
19/52 - Barbara Vine - A Dark-Adapted Eye
20/52 - Alice Sebold - The Almost Moon
21/52 - Minette Walters - Chickenfeed
22/52 - Patricia Highsmith - People Who Knock on Doors
23/52 - Minette Walters - The Devil's Feather
24/52 - Hilary Mantel - The Mirror and the Light
25/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
26/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Crocodile Bird (re-read)
27/52 - Michael Farris Smith - Blackwood
28/52 - Charlie Mackesy - The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse
29/52 - Peter James - Left You Dead
30/52 - Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
31/52 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas (re-read)
32/52 - Ann Cleeves - The Long Call
33/52 - Flannery O'Connor - A Good Man is Hard to Find
34/52 - Audrey Niffenegger - Her Fearful Symmetry
35/52 - Belinda Bauer - Exit
36/52 - Franz Kafka - Metamorphosis
37/52 - Ruth Rendell - A Judgement in Stone (re-read)
38/52 - Robert Webb - Come Again
39/52 - Stephen King - Billy Summers
40/52 - Émile Zola - Thérèse Raquin
41/52 - Iain Banks - Whit (re-read)
42/52 - Mary Shelley - Frankenstein
43/52 - Minette Walters - The Chameleon's Shadow
44/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Water's Lovely (re-read)
45/52 - Louise Newson - Preparing for the perimenopause and menopause
46/52 - William Boyd - Trio
47/52 - Stephen King - Night Shift (re-read)
48/52 - Roddy Doyle - Love
49/52 - Minette Walters - A Dreadful Murder
50/52 - Celeste Ng - Little Fires Everywhere
51/52 - Bob Mortimer - And Away
52/52 - Stephen King - Different Seasons (re-read)

*53/52 - Barbara Vine - A Fatal Inversion*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 31, 2021)

1. Lidia Yuknavitch - The Misfit's Manifesto.
2. Abi Daré - The Girl with the Louding Voice.
3. Caroline Bird - The Air Year.
4. Alice Walker - The Complete Stories
5. Kate Elizabeth Russell - My Dark Vanessa
6. We Are Wolves - horror anthology
7. Mhairi McFarlane - Last Night
8. Sarah Jane Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves
9. Carmen Maria Machado - Her Body and Other Parties
10. Silvia Moreno-Garcia - Mexican Gothic
11. Lex Croucher - Reputation
12. Jesse Sutanto - Dial A for Aunties

13. Sarah Hall - The Electric Michelangelo. A satisfying end to the reading year, finishing the weighty lit-fic I've been ploughing through for months.


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2021)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Tim Harford - How to Make the World Add Up
> 2/30 - Andreas Eschbach - The Hair-Carpet Weavers
> 3/30 - Gabriel Pogrund and Patrick Maguire - Left Out: The Inside Story of Labour Under Corbyn
> 4/30 - Chris Mullin - The Friends of Harry Perkins
> ...


24/30 - Angela Carter - The Magic Toyshop
25/30 - Grace Blakely - Stolen: How to Save the World From Financialisation
26/30 - Robert Irwin - Exquisite Corpse

27/30 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando
28/30 - Colson Whitehead - Harlem Shuffle

Didn’t quite make the thirty, but more than one a fortnight was my minimum target so that’s well exceeded.  

And, blimey, those last two are bloody brilliant.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2021)

1. Monsieur -Laurence Durrell
2. Kingdom Coming: The Rise of Christian Nationalism - Michelle Goldberg
3. Black Narcissus - Rumer Golden (reread)
4. Elizabeth: Captive Princess - Margaret Irwin
5. Young Bess-                              "            "
6. Elizabeth and the Prince of Spain - "      "
7. Handbuilt Ceramics - Jo Taylor
8. Invasion - M P McDonald
9. My Life and Times  (first Octave) - Compton Mac Kenzie
10. Flowers on Main - Sherryl Woods (don't ask)
11. Brief Gaudy Hour - Margaret Campbell Barnes
12. The War for the Seas - Evan Mawdsley
13.  The Dark Rose - Cynthia Harrod Eagles
14. The Child Catchers: rescue, Trafficking and the New Gospel of Adoption - Kathryn Joyce
15. The Founding - Cynthia Harrod eagles
16. Escape - Carolyn Jessop
17. Easy Freedom - Liz Berry
18. Easy Connections - "  "
17. Love and War in the Appenines -Eric Newby
18.  The Spiral Staircase - Karen Armstrong
19. Once There was a Nun - Ruth Montgomery
20. My Beloved - Mother Catherine Thomas
21. The Archers: Ambridge at War - Catherine Miller
22. Ben Hur - Lew Wallace
23. The Naked Mind - Annie Grace
24. Luke - Noel Streatfeild
25. A Wrinkle in Time - Madeleine L'Engle
26. Devoted - Jennifer Mathieu
27. The In Between Years - Mary Zenchoff
28. The Winter is Past - Noel Streatfeild
29. Humbridge - ANthi=ony Parkin
30. AS I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
31. WIld Strawberries - Angela Thirkell (reread)
32. Miss Bunting -            "           "            "
33. Growing Up-               "           "            '
34. Private Enterprise -     "           "            "
35. August Folly.                "           "            "
36. High Rising.                 "            "           "
37. The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway (reread)
38. Unorthodox -  Deborah Feldman
39. Orange is the New Black - Piper Kerman
40. The Stand - Stephen King (reread)
41. Alas Babylon - Pat Frank (reread)
42. One Second After - William R Fortschen
43. One Year After -         "        "     " (reread)
44. The Final Day -           "        "     "   
45. The Little House in the Deep Woods - Laura Ingalls WIlder
46. Farmer Boy -                                             "         "        "
47. The House on Plum Creek
48. The Little House on the Prairie
49. The Little Town on the Prairie
50. These Happy Golden Years
51. The First Four Years - all by L I Wilder, just been listening to these. AN eye opener, had no idea what gruelling weather and other incredibly harsh setbacks they endured. Made me think slightly differently about mid west Americans.


----------



## xenon (Jan 2, 2022)

Found it quite hard to concentrate on reading last year. So not so many.

01/20: Blood, Metal and Dust: How victory turned to defeat in Afghanistan and Iraq - Brigadier Ben Barry 
02/20: Dead Lies Dreaming - Charlie Stross
03/20: Dissidence - Ken MacLeod
  04/20: The Sharp Ends - Joe Abercrombie
05/20 Red Rising - Pierce Brown
06/20: Golden Son - Pierce Brown
07/20: Morning Star - Pierce Brown
08/20: Iron Gold - Pierce Brown
09/20: Dark Age - Pierce Brown
10/20: The Stranger - Albert Kamus
11/20 Blood Makes the Grass Grow Green - Johnny Rico
12/20 The Wisdom of Crowds - Joe Abercrombie
13/20  Culture Warlords - Talia Lavin
14/20 The New Climate War - Michael E Mann
15/20 Station 11 - Emily St John Mandel
16/20 A memory Called Empire - Arkady Martine


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 4, 2022)

1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
5/69 Mark Forsyth - The Elements of Eloquence
6/69 Sholem Aleichem - Tevye the Dairyman
7/69 Sholem Aleichem - Motl the Cantor's Son
8/69 Clive Upton, Stewart Sanderson and John Widdowson - Word Maps: A Dialect Atlas of England
9/69 Shaun Bythell - Seven Kinds of People you Find in Bookshops
10/69 Mignon Fogarty - The Grammar Devotional
11/69 Danny Dorling - The Equality Effect
12/69 ZZ Packer - Drinking Coffee Elsewhere
13/69 Deborah Eisenburg - Your Duck Is My Duck
14/69 Michael Rosen - So They Call You Pisher!
15/69 Alison Moore - Missing
16/69 Colum McCann - Zoli
17/69 Felix Weinberg - Boy 30529: A Memoir
18/69 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing That Happens to Someone Like You
19/69 Colson Whitehead - The Nickel Boys
20/69 Atul Gawande - The Checklist Manifesto
21/69 Jeremy Hardy - Jeremy Hardy Speaks Volumes
22/69 David Szalay - All That Man Is
23/69 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
24/69 Robert Macfarlane - The Wild Places
25/69 Judith Hermann - Alice
26/69 Alice Gregory - Nodding Off: The Science of Sleep from Cradle to Grave
27/69 Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
28/69 Robert Macfarlane - Landmarks
29/69 Steve Hanley - The Big Midweek: Life Inside the Fall
30/69 Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
31/69 Susie Dent - Word Perfect
32/69 Irenosen Okojie - Nudibranch
33/69 Pamela Hurle - Bygone Malvern
34/69 Colum McCann - Apeirogon
35/69 Travis Elborough - Atlas of Improbable Places: A Journey to the World's Most Unusual Corners
36/69 Colum McCann - Fishing the Sloe-Black River
37/69 Kit de Waal - Supporting Cast
38/69 Kerry Hudson - Lowborn
39/69 Rick Zednik - A Country Lost, Then Found: Discovering My Father's Slovakia
40/69 Kevin Barry - That Old Country Music
41/69 Richard Herring - The Problem with Men
42/69 Edward Brooke-Hitching - The Madman's Library
43/69 Angela Saini - Superior
44/69 Terri Givens - Radical Empathy
45/69 Antonio Iturbe - The Librarian of Auschwitz
46/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Welcome to the Monkey House
47/69 Jon McGregor - Lean Fall Stand
48/69 Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
49/69 Elizabeth Hay - Alone in the Classroom
50/69 Kurt Vonnegut - Palm Sunday
51/69 Dr Boule Whytelaw III - Think Like a White Man: A Satirical Guide to Conquering the World While Black
52/69 Sarah-Jayne Blakemore - Inventing Ourselves: The Secret Life of the Teenage Brain
53/69 Heather Augustyn - Don Drummond: The Genius and Tragedy of the World's Greatest Trombonist
54/69 Nic Compton - Off the Deep End: A History of Madness at Sea
55/69 Colum McCann - Everything in This Country Must
56/69 Iain Forbes - Whar a Candel Will Not Burn
57/69 Alice Munro - The View from Castle Rock
58/69 Daniel Wakelin - Revolting Remedies from the Middle Ages
59/69 Markus Torgeby - The Runner
60/69 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
61/69 Kevin Barry - Night Boat to Tangier
62/69 Tiffany Francis-Baker - Dark Skies: A Journey into the Wild Night

So, I didn't finish another one, never mind seven, between my last posting on 15 December and the end of the year. I think it's the first year on these threads that I've read less than I hoped I would. I haven't yet been smote by the book gods or had a stern PM from Pickman's model, so I guess I've got away with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> 1/69 Seishi Yokomizo - The Inugami Curse
> 2/69 Valeria Luiseldi - Lost Children Archive
> 3/69 William Faulker - Light in August
> 4/69 Nancy Jennings - Bats
> ...


I'd not previously thought of chiding those who miss their targets or praising the stakhanovite over-readers


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd not previously thought of chiding those who miss their targets or praising the stakhanovite over-readers



Could be fun...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Could be fun...


 

I'll keep a closer eye on this year's thread and maybe encourage people going through a barren patch


----------



## StanleyBlack (Feb 16, 2022)

Playing catch up, as ever! 

1/20? Mittelholzer, Edgar (1955) My bones and my flute: a ghost story in the old-fashioned manner. Caribbean Modern Classics paperback edition published 2015. Leeds: Peepal Tree Press. (9781845232955) Finshed May/June 2021

2/20? Beatty, Paul (2016) The sellout. Paperback edition published 2017. London: Oneworld Publications. (9781786071460) Finished 13 June 2021

3/20? Bloom, Jo (2014) Ridley road. Paperback edition published in 2015. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson. (9781780228242) Finished June 2021

4/20? Golding, William (1954) The lord of the flies. Paperback edition published 1987. London: Faber & Faber. (0571084834) Finished August 2021

5/20? Lee, Stewart (2010) How I escaped my certain fate: the life and deaths of a stand-up comedian. Paperback edition published 2011. London: Faber & Faber. (9780571254811) Finished November 2021

6/20? Gissing, George (1884) The unclassed. Hardback of revised 1895 edition published in 1976 as Vol. 26 in the series, Society and the Victorians. Hassocks, nr. Brighton: The Harvester Press Limited. (0855270543) Finished 2 December 2021  

Six doubles last year's efforts but is still way off my 'target'. Lockdown ennui still hasn't left me, perhaps it never will. Anyway, onwards and upwards!


----------



## past caring (Mar 2, 2022)

butchersapron said:


> Cohn was quite openly a reactionary - he hatred all that and feared it was happening again.


Agreed. A much better take - though it's not really about milleniarism as such - is Greil Marcus's Lipstick Traces.


----------

